# ✿✿✿ What Anime/Manga do you like? ✿✿✿



## Luna Moonbug (Dec 18, 2015)

I wanted to find people that love to read love story manga or watch it on anime too.
Currently i'm crazy about

Wolf Children





Kimi ni Todoke





Say I love you


----------



## boujee (Dec 18, 2015)

Oommmg Luna baby


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Dec 18, 2015)

was hoping to save the first 3 or 4 post lol...but i guess not lol....thank you for the post


----------



## radioloves (Dec 18, 2015)

I like those two too! I also read the manga 'The One' it's a long completed series and I like it a lot I've read bunch of pthers but this one stuck with me the most <3 And animes Inuyasha, pokemon, fruits basket, sword art online, elfen lied, shugo chara. ecttt


----------



## Ichigo. (Dec 18, 2015)

i'm a sucker for shoujo manga. most of the ones i read are ones that are ongoing though, but my favorite one is maid-sama  i also enjoy: aoyama tsukiko desu, orange, rere hello, and yume miru taiyou to name a few. it only has 2 chapters out, but i'm really liking short cake cake! it's by the same mangaka who released hibi chouchou (which i didn't really click with...) but i like the characters for short cake cake so far, so we'll see how it goes.

not a huge fan of ao haru ride or hirunaka no ryuusei unfortunately, even though those are two of the really popular contemporary shoujo manga. i also don't like the new stuff from those authors either


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 19, 2015)

I don't usually watch love related animes, I love animes like Tokyo Ghoul and Owari no Seraph. If Amnesia counts then that's a really awesome one.


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 19, 2015)

Here's all the stuff I have watched/planning to watch!  HERE

My favourite anime of all time are Clannad and Higurashi no Naku Koro ni! Such different genres, no?


----------



## Azza (Dec 19, 2015)

I have never watched any anime or manga, not that I would ever want to.


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Dec 19, 2015)

Niemyx said:


> I like those two too! I also read the manga 'The One' it's a long completed series and I like it a lot I've read bunch of pthers but this one stuck with me the most <3 And animes Inuyasha, pokemon, fruits basket, sword art online, elfen lied, shugo chara. ecttt



i love fruits basket so much that i bought the entire manga set lol...SAO i love it too but its only good in anime...not familiar with inuyasha or the others you mentioned...i'll make sure to check it out....

- - - Post Merge - - -



aleonhart said:


> i'm a sucker for shoujo manga. most of the ones i read are ones that are ongoing though, but my favorite one is maid-sama  i also enjoy: aoyama tsukiko desu, orange, rere hello, and yume miru taiyou to name a few. it only has 2 chapters out, but i'm really liking short cake cake! it's by the same mangaka who released hibi chouchou (which i didn't really click with...) but i like the characters for short cake cake so far, so we'll see how it goes.
> 
> not a huge fan of ao haru ride or hirunaka no ryuusei unfortunately, even though those are two of the really popular contemporary shoujo manga. i also don't like the new stuff from those authors either



lol...i love the maid sama anime...he's so cute...not sure about the female protagonist though...i don't care for her hair style, except when she's working as a maid lol...i do like ao haru ride both anime and manga i believe the manga is complete...will check out the other ones you mentioned...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hopeless Opus said:


> I don't usually watch love related animes, I love animes like Tokyo Ghoul and Owari no Seraph. If Amnesia counts then that's a really awesome one.



ugh..tokyou ghoul was good but its really grose lol...not familiar with owari no seraph or amnesia...thanks for sharing

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shimmer said:


> Here's all the stuff I have watched/planning to watch!  HERE
> 
> My favourite anime of all time are Clannad and Higurashi no Naku Koro ni! Such different genres, no?



cool...thanks for sharing...i have 11 days off starting christmas eve....will check it out


----------



## Bowie (Dec 19, 2015)

Yaoi. Anime/manga generally disinterests me, to be honest. Unless the artists are super unique and good, I don't watch/read a lot of it. Yaoi, on the other hand, is one genre I can't resist. Junjou Romantica is amazing.


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Dec 19, 2015)

Azza said:


> I have never watched any anime or manga, not that I would ever want to.



that's too bad...but maybe you'll give it a shot one of these days..your missing a lot...


----------



## Ichigo. (Dec 19, 2015)

Luna Moonbug said:


> lol...i love the maid sama anime...he's so cute...not sure about the female protagonist though...i don't care for her hair style, except when she's working as a maid lol...i do like ao haru ride both anime and manga i believe the manga is complete...will check out the other ones you mentioned...



i actually love misaki. she's a great female protagonist...very different from most shoujo protagonists. i watched the anime and read the entire manga series.


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Dec 19, 2015)

Bowie said:


> Yaoi. Anime/manga generally disinterests me, to be honest. Unless the artists are super unique and good, I don't watch/read a lot of it. Yaoi, on the other hand, is one genre I can't resist. Junjou Romantica is amazing.



i never cared for it before but after watching junjou romantica, their love story's amazing..i like the side story about hiroki too and i think Akihiko's hawt...


----------



## Hermione Granger (Dec 19, 2015)

Bowie said:


> Yaoi. Anime/manga generally disinterests me, to be honest. Unless the artists are super unique and good, I don't watch/read a lot of it. Yaoi, on the other hand, is one genre I can't resist. Junjou Romantica is amazing.



The art really puts me off so I never got into that :-\ Then again, I'm not into yaoi so much.
But shoujo! I've transitioned into it and I love it. They're great, even when they're cliche. "Say I Love You" is a series I've been into since 2008-2009, but I haven't kept up for some time so I don't know what's going on at the moment.


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Dec 19, 2015)

aleonhart said:


> i actually love misaki. she's a great female protagonist...very different from most shoujo protagonists. i watched the anime and read the entire manga series.



i need to read the manga too...is it finished or still ongoing?

- - - Post Merge - - -



John Lennon said:


> The art really puts me off so I never got into that :-\ Then again, I'm not into yaoi so much.
> But shoujo! I've transitioned into it and I love it. They're great, even when they're cliche. "Say I Love You" is a series I've been into since 2008-2009, but I haven't kept up for some time so I don't know what's going on at the moment.



i think they stopped publishing it but basically the story is they're in for life lol...


----------



## Hermione Granger (Dec 19, 2015)

Luna Moonbug said:


> i need to read the manga too...is it finished or still ongoing?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Basically, haha. 
I've been reading Vampire Knight since I own volumes 1-8. I am gonna pick up the rest online. The story is quite good when I pay attention to it.
Dengeki Daisy is also a cute manga but, sadly, I stopped following it a while ago and I'm gonna have to restart to catch up with it now that I've forgotten everything about it.


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Dec 19, 2015)

John Lennon said:


> Basically, haha.
> I've been reading Vampire Knight since I own volumes 1-8. I am gonna pick up the rest online. The story is quite good when I pay attention to it.
> Dengeki Daisy is also a cute manga but, sadly, I stopped following it a while ago and I'm gonna have to restart to catch up with it now that I've forgotten everything about it.



i did watch the vampire knight anime and started the manga but haven't been able to read as much as i want....
the dengeki daisy is about this guy befriend's his friend's sister thru texting right?  i've been reading so much manga that it the story gets jumbled sometimes lol...


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 19, 2015)

Some of my favorite romance animes:

The Pet Girl of Sakurasou
Ouran High School Host Club
Toradora!
Love, Chunibyo & Other Delusions!
Monthly Girls' Nozaki-kun
Maid-sama!
The World God Only Knows
My Love Story
Say "I Love You"


----------



## cinny (Dec 19, 2015)

Kimi ni Todoke and Say I love you are my faves.

I also liked:
- Kuragehime
- Anohana: The Flower We Saw That Day
- Psycho-pass
- Barakamon
- Gatchaman Crowds
- Shugo Chara! (this was the first anime I ever completed or watched subs for (??), in 7th grade lol)

Currently watching Nana because my friend kept telling me to for the past 4 years.
Haven't read manga in a long time though.



DarkDesertFox said:


> Some of my favorite romance animes:
> 
> The Pet Girl of Sakurasou
> Ouran High School Host Club
> ...



Oo I forgot all about The World God Only Knows, going to add it in MAL.


----------



## SoftFairie (Dec 19, 2015)

I'm currently re-watching kill la kill and akame ga kill

These two shows have taken over my life ;-;


----------



## sock (Dec 19, 2015)

SAO all the way


----------



## Athera (Dec 19, 2015)

Just finished watching say i love you today! Loved it but not as much as maid sama and kimi ni todoke


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 19, 2015)

My favourite anime is Elfen Lied, and others include: Another; Higurashi No Naku Koro Ni; Parasyte; Mirai Nikki; Sword Art Online; Toradora; Sakura Trick; Death Note; Tokyo Ghoul; blah blah others


----------



## Megan. (Dec 19, 2015)

I like psychological/thrillers like Higurashi no Naku Koro ni, Zankyou no Terror, Rainbow: Nisha Rokubou no Shichinin and Selector Spread WIXOSS. 
I also like slice of life/comedy series like Lovely Complex, Azumanga Daioh and NGNL.

I don't read manga very much but I like the same genres as above. Elfen Lied, Doubt, Judge, Mirai Nikki and Umineko no Naku Koro ni are all great reads.


----------



## Acruoxil (Dec 19, 2015)

I really loved watching Tokyo Ghoul, Golden Time and Hyouka. I'm not much of an anime guy though, I've barely watched much. I need to watch so much more though, there are some really interesting anime series out there.

As of mangas, I've half read Tokyo Ghoul. It's hard to read them :/ really not my thing.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 19, 2015)

None, I'm not a really big fan of Anime and Manga so I'd say none. But the drawings are pretty neat.


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 19, 2015)

Megatastic said:


> I like psychological/thrillers like Higurashi no Naku Koro ni, Zankyou no Terror, Rainbow: Nisha Rokubou no Shichinin and Selector Spread WIXOSS.
> I also like slice of life/comedy series like Lovely Complex, Azumanga Daioh and NGNL.
> 
> I don't read manga very much but I like the same genres as above. Elfen Lied, Doubt, Judge, Mirai Nikki and Umineko no Naku Koro ni are all great reads.



You're awesome xD


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Dec 19, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Some of my favorite romance animes:
> 
> The Pet Girl of Sakurasou
> Ouran High School Host Club
> ...



the ouran high school host club's soo funny lol...
toradora...loved it...i watched it on hulu over and over 
maid-sama...love it...he's super kewt but the girl's hair i don't care for it except when she's wearing her maid uniform lol
say i love you....did you read the manga?

i will check out the other ones you listed...thanks for sharing...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kidcatisbestcat said:


> I'm currently re-watching kill la kill and akame ga kill
> 
> These two shows have taken over my life ;-;



i better check it out...is it on anime too?

- - - Post Merge - - -



sock said:


> SAO all the way



i agree there but did you see they're coming up with new arc...i'm not sure about it though...weird story...there will be new characters on the new arc...asuna, sinon and the others will not be on the new arc...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Athera said:


> Just finished watching say i love you today! Loved it but not as much as maid sama and kimi ni todoke



i believe you can continue on manga on both kimi ni todoke and say i loved you...i haven't read maid sama manga yet..

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nightmares said:


> My favourite anime is Elfen Lied, and others include: Another; Higurashi No Naku Koro Ni; Parasyte; Mirai Nikki; Sword Art Online; Toradora; Sakura Trick; Death Note; Tokyo Ghoul; blah blah others



i've been seeing a lot of people reading parasyte and elfen lied...i will have to check it out...thanks for sharing

- - - Post Merge - - -



Megatastic said:


> I like psychological/thrillers like Higurashi no Naku Koro ni, Zankyou no Terror, Rainbow: Nisha Rokubou no Shichinin and Selector Spread WIXOSS.
> I also like slice of life/comedy series like Lovely Complex, Azumanga Daioh and NGNL.
> 
> I don't read manga very much but I like the same genres as above. Elfen Lied, Doubt, Judge, Mirai Nikki and Umineko no Naku Koro ni are all great reads.



i'm into the chick flicks lol....mostly shoujo manga...i have an open mind with yaoi and yuri though

- - - Post Merge - - -



ACNLover10 said:


> None, I'm not a really big fan of Anime and Manga so I'd say none. But the drawings are pretty neat.



maybe when your bored one day, you can read/watch one...i'd start with naruto, bleach and one piece on anime...those are the best...


----------



## HungryForCereal (Dec 19, 2015)

I LOVE FREE! (that is the name of the anime) its the first out of many animes that ive watched to actually get me so crazy. the characters are hot AF (in my sig). im a person who dont really buy anime merchandises even if i like a certain anime but i just felt that i really need to buy Free! merchandises since i really love the anime, and ive probably spent over 300 on the merchandises. this is how crazy i am over this anime and it shows how good it is. i also have the biggest crush ever in my life on one of the hot guys. Basically, this anime ruined my life in a good way lol. i recommend watching this anime if you have not.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 19, 2015)

Luna Moonbug said:


> the ouran high school host club's soo funny lol...
> toradora...loved it...i watched it on hulu over and over
> maid-sama...love it...he's super kewt but the girl's hair i don't care for it except when she's wearing her maid uniform lol
> say i love you....did you read the manga?
> ...



Haha, glad you have similar taste! I have not read the manga for Say "I Love You" actually. I'm a huge anime person, but haven't read a single manga.


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Dec 19, 2015)

snoozit said:


> I LOVE FREE! (that is the name of the anime) its the first out of many animes that ive watched to actually get me so crazy. the characters are hot AF (in my sig). im a person who dont really buy anime merchandises even if i like a certain anime but i just felt that i really need to buy Free! merchandises since i really love the anime, and ive probably spent over 300 on the merchandises. this is how crazy i am over this anime and it shows how good it is. i also have the biggest crush ever in my life on one of the hot guys. Basically, this anime ruined my life in a good way lol. i recommend watching this anime if you have not.



yes i've watched it too...and i like the volleyball one too...i forgot the title of the anime/manga...


----------



## teto (Dec 19, 2015)

Nichijou is the only one I actually enjoy.


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Dec 19, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Haha, glad you have similar taste! I have not read the manga for Say "I Love You" actually. I'm a huge anime person, but haven't read a single manga.



your missing a lot because anime won't continue after the confession lol...there's more to it than what anime has shown you...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Delishush said:


> Nichijou is the only one I actually enjoy.



will check it out...never heard of it before...thanks for sharing


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 19, 2015)

Angel beats!


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Dec 19, 2015)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> Angel beats!



will check it out...thanks for sharing

can't help it...watching naruto shippuden lol


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Dec 20, 2015)

watching One Piece right now...i need to catch up on the manga too...


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 20, 2015)

Manga: One Piece.. and pretty much anything by Jiro Matsumoto and other ero-guro artists..

Anime: the old sailor moon.. revolutionary girl utena


----------



## pandapples (Dec 20, 2015)

I loveee one piece! It's a shame it's difficult to get my friends into it because it's so long and the art style in the beginning is hard to get used to at first.


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 20, 2015)

i love the manga " Happy Marriage?!" .
i could just keep re-reading that one all the time.
best romance hands down in my opinion.


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Dec 22, 2015)

Kittyinpink87 said:


> i love the manga " Happy Marriage?!" .
> i could just keep re-reading that one all the time.
> best romance hands down in my opinion.



yes..there's a lot of shoujo manga that are really good...i do agree that hapi mari has a great love story...

- - - Post Merge - - -



pandapples said:


> I loveee one piece! It's a shame it's difficult to get my friends into it because it's so long and the art style in the beginning is hard to get used to at first.



yes, at first i felt the same way but now...i can't get enough of it lol...i love Roronoa Zoro, i'm bad at directions too..lmao

- - - Post Merge - - -



Moko said:


> Manga: One Piece.. and pretty much anything by Jiro Matsumoto and other ero-guro artists..
> 
> Anime: the old sailor moon.. revolutionary girl utena



not sure why i never got into sailor moon...maybe one of these days i will...thanks for sharing


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Dec 23, 2015)

has anyone read "Love so life"?  Seiji Matsunaga's totally hawt...


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 23, 2015)

*Ｉ　ａｌｓｏ　ｌｉｋｅ　Ｄｕｒａｒａｒａ！　ｈｅｈｅ*


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88 (Dec 23, 2015)

Durarara! was pretty awesome.

Though I think the anime I was most obsessed with would have to be Cardcaptor Sakura. I still like it even now.


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Dec 23, 2015)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> *Ｉ　ａｌｓｏ　ｌｉｋｅ　Ｄｕｒａｒａｒａ！　ｈｅｈｅ*



then i better read it too 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Serine_Sapphire88 said:


> Durarara! was pretty awesome.
> 
> Though I think the anime I was most obsessed with would have to be Cardcaptor Sakura. I still like it even now.



i'm not going to cheat and read the plot online lol....it ruins the story


----------



## N e s s (Dec 23, 2015)

Fullmetal alchemist is a superior race


----------



## Goth (Dec 23, 2015)

I like slice of life ****s with peppiness like Lucky Star


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Dec 24, 2015)

N e s s said:


> Fullmetal alchemist is a superior race



i watched the anime awhile back....i did get into it...will prolly go back to it someday....right now i'm crazy about shoujo manga/anime....lol...

- - - Post Merge - - -



L o t t i e said:


> I like slice of life ****s with peppiness like Lucky Star



will check it out..thanks for sharing


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Dec 25, 2015)

HAPPY CHRISTMAS TO EVERYONE !!!


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Jan 23, 2016)

right now i've been reading a lot of yaoi....the stories are quite heart warming....


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Jan 23, 2016)

Yoshimi
"Gokujou No Koibito  (the best lover)


----------



## FruitsChinpoG (Jan 23, 2016)

Ahaha, I'm more into shounen/comedy like Gintama and Jojo's Bizarre Adventure ^ U^


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 23, 2016)

I'm not really into anime, the only thing I watch/read is Hetalia.
It's pretty good though.


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Jan 23, 2016)

FruitsChinpoG said:


> Ahaha, I'm more into shounen/comedy like Gintama and Jojo's Bizarre Adventure ^ U^



yes me too....i know those yaoi manga has those sex stuff in it...but the stories are really remarkable lol...

- - - Post Merge - - -



MapleLeafKangaroos said:


> I'm not really into anime, the only thing I watch/read is Hetalia.
> It's pretty good though.



lol...your missing a lot....like naruto, bleach, one piece and fairy tail...and lots more...maybe when your bored you can watch those i mentioned...they're the best


----------



## FruitsChinpoG (Jan 23, 2016)

Luna Moonbug said:


> yes me too....i know those yaoi manga has those sex stuff in it...but the stories are really remarkable lol...



I never said I didn't enjoy yaoi ( థ౪థ)σ’

[SUB]
I'm sorry rofl[/SUB]


----------



## cornimer (Jan 23, 2016)

The only anime I have watched is Mekakucity actors and I loved it. It's a bit confusing you'll have to research stuff but IT'S WORTH IT. There is also a manga and a song series by the name of "The Kagerou Project". c:


----------



## skarmory (Jan 23, 2016)

death note has always been one of my favourites. the characters are very well-made and it's fun seeing how some of the characters change throughout the series.


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Jan 23, 2016)

skarmory said:


> death note has always been one of my favourites. the characters are very well-made and it's fun seeing how some of the characters change throughout the series.



yes, i've seen the anime...it is a good story...


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Mar 19, 2016)

what do you think of xxxHolic?


----------



## Piezahummy (Mar 19, 2016)

I'm really into Gintama ans stuff like that . Other than that , I also red Ansatsu Kyou****su ( Assassination Classroom ) manga's , which ended two days ago . I'm also reading One Punch Man web-comic xD


----------



## milkyi (Mar 19, 2016)

Spoiler: List



- Sailor Moon
- Watamote
- Kotoura-san
- Clannad
- Panty and Stocking
- Sakurasou No Pet Na Kanojo
- Toradora!
- Princess Tutu
- K-On!
- Akame Ga Kill!
- Shinmai Maou no Testament Burst
- Kill La Kill
- Steins;Gate
- Seitokai Yakuindomo
- Soul Eater


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Mar 19, 2016)

Piezahummy said:


> I'm really into Gintama ans stuff like that . Other than that , I also red Ansatsu Kyou****su ( Assassination Classroom ) manga's , which ended two days ago . I'm also reading One Punch Man web-comic xD



ooh...i never ready any of those...will try it...thanks for sharing...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cherrii said:


> Spoiler: List
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i love toradora...i did watch soul eater awhile back but i haven't gotten back to it lately, i know that there's new ones out there...i will check out the others on your list...thanks for sharing


----------



## Bowie (Mar 19, 2016)

Yaoi. I have a huge appreciation for Japanese art and animation, but I really just stick to yaoi. Junjou Romantica is one I'm super fond of.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Mar 19, 2016)

none


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Mar 19, 2016)

Bowie said:


> Yaoi. I have a huge appreciation for Japanese art and animation, but I really just stick to yaoi. Junjou Romantica is one I'm super fond of.



i love junjou romantica, you have to check out sekai ichi hatsukoi  (world's greates first love)
junjou is about the writers....the sekai is about the editors...its awesome


----------



## Bowie (Mar 19, 2016)

Luna Moonbug said:


> i love junjou romantica, you have to check out sekai ichi hatsukoi  (world's greates first love)
> junjou is about the writers....the sekai is about the editors...its awesome



Yeah, I think I seen the first episode years ago. I've got to get watching that. I think two of the characters appeared in the latest season of Junjou, remember?


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Mar 19, 2016)

Bowie said:


> Yeah, I think I seen the first episode years ago. I've got to get watching that. I think two of the characters appeared in the latest season of Junjou, remember?



yes, the president and the secretary of the publisher


----------



## Bowie (Mar 19, 2016)

Luna Moonbug said:


> yes, the president and the secretary of the publisher



They've gotta make another season. The way it ended was too cryptic. Misaki's brother knows what's up, and that's been a major plot element since the very first episode.


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Mar 19, 2016)

Bowie said:


> They've gotta make another season. The way it ended was too cryptic. Misaki's brother knows what's up, and that's been a major plot element since the very first episode.



i know the ending, it feels like there's something missing but i doubt they're going to make more....i just went ahead and read the manga


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Mar 19, 2016)

I like girly, anime and manga, like sailor moon, madoka and akb0048. Me and my friend also recently got into love live together! Along with the app, it's kinda becoming a huge addiction... This summer we're going to a convention to cosplay. I'm planning on Nozomi, but I can't be too sure yet ^_^


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Mar 19, 2016)

Pietro:)100 said:


> I like girly, anime and manga, like sailor moon, madoka and akb0048. Me and my friend also recently got into love live together! Along with the app, it's kinda becoming a huge addiction... This summer we're going to a convention to cosplay. I'm planning on Nozomi, but I can't be too sure yet ^_^



ooh...if you like girly anime/manga, you should watch "Kimi ni todoke"....its definately a chick flick...lol...right now i'm watching "Haikyuu" !!!


----------



## Seren (Mar 19, 2016)

All time favorites are Ghost in the Shell, Berserk and Aria the Animation.  I'm on a big slice of life thing right now, currently watching Hanasaku Iroha and liking it a lot.


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Mar 19, 2016)

Seren said:


> All time favorites are Ghost in the Shell, Berserk and Aria the Animation.  I'm on a big slice of life thing right now, currently watching Hanasaku Iroha and liking it a lot.



are you talking about Aria the scarlett ammo?

- - - Post Merge - - -



mimichankun said:


> I really  love  Regular  show !



regular show's are cool...i'm into anime and manga at the moment lol


----------



## padfoot6 (Mar 20, 2016)

My favorite anime of all time is Tsuritama, too bad it's such a lesser known one :c I also loved Kaichou wa Maid Sama, Toradora, Kimi to Boku, and Jojo's Bizarre Adventure, though I watched those a long time ago. I read the Fullmetal Alchemist manga several years ago too and really enjoyed it.


----------



## Chiisanacx (Mar 20, 2016)

My favourite anime is hard to choose from, I don't have one its just a variety of anime that I like: Fairy tail, One-punch man, Noragami, Owari no Seraph, Shigatsu wa kimi no uso etc. But my favourite mangas are all shoujo like Ao Haru Ride, Orange etc


----------



## Seren (Mar 20, 2016)

Luna Moonbug said:


> are you talking about Aria the scarlett ammo?



Nope, this one: http://myanimelist.net/anime/477/Aria_The_Animation


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Mar 20, 2016)

Seren said:


> Nope, this one: http://myanimelist.net/anime/477/Aria_The_Animation



oooh...that looks interesting....will check it out....thanks for sharing


----------



## Seren (Mar 20, 2016)

Luna Moonbug said:


> oooh...that looks interesting....will check it out....thanks for sharing



Np, I hope you love it!  It's quite beautiful.


----------



## N e s s (Mar 20, 2016)

I personally really like the Fullmetal Alchemist and Death Note series, but i've recently started giving The 7 Deadly Sins a shot on netflix!


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Mar 20, 2016)

N e s s said:


> I personally really like the Fullmetal Alchemist and Death Note series, but i've recently started giving The 7 Deadly Sins a shot on netflix!



yup watch both of those but never read in manga though...


----------



## wow-egg (Mar 20, 2016)

padfoot6 said:


> My favorite anime of all time is Tsuritama, too bad it's such a lesser known one :c I also loved Kaichou wa Maid Sama, Toradora, Kimi to Boku, and Jojo's Bizarre Adventure, though I watched those a long time ago. I read the Fullmetal Alchemist manga several years ago too and really enjoyed it.



Ohhh dude, I love Tsuritama!! It's one of those short and sweet little series I go back to when I'm feeling down, it's a real shame it isn't more popular. I've tried to get my friends to watch it, but they always get hung up about the fishing part and I'm like??? But aliens? And dancing? And friendship?? How can you say no to that haha

Haikyuu is probably my fav series tbh, it's one of the few manga I still read because I usually just stick to anime, but I love haikyuu so much that I need to keep up with the manga too o:


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Mar 20, 2016)

Luna Moonbug said:


> ooh...if you like girly anime/manga, you should watch "Kimi ni todoke"....its definately a chick flick...lol...right now i'm watching "Haikyuu" !!!



Oh I will, thank you so much! ^_^


----------



## davidlblack (Mar 20, 2016)

Look at my profile picture, its kinda obvious what anime I watch...


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Mar 20, 2016)

watching "Saki" at the moment....but i could never understand the game they play  >.<  lol


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 20, 2016)

not watching or reading anything actively atm !!! yay!!! but i will start watchign some psychological ones soon... i think... if im not too lazy...


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Mar 20, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> not watching or reading anything actively atm !!! yay!!! but i will start watchign some psychological ones soon... i think... if im not too lazy...



but i can see that you like noragami


----------



## Terabyte (Mar 23, 2016)

Some of my favorite anime include (not necessarily in order):

-Toradora!
-Kokoro Connect
-Soul Eater
-Sword Art Online
-Nanatsu no Taizai (Seven Deadly Sins)
-Gin no Saji (Silver Spoon)
-Nichijou
-Tokyo Ghoul

I feel like Kokoro Connect is a little underrated, I personally really enjoyed it but it's not a show I see talked about much. It's about a group of five friends who run a school club who start switching bodies mysteriously and randomly. In the process, they find out more about each other and also find out hidden secrets. More supernatural events like that happen later on as well, like acting out desires uncontrollably. There's quite a bit of humor, drama, and romance in the show.

Also, if anyone would like to be friends on MAL, my account is here.


----------



## aisukurimu (Mar 23, 2016)

I started watching anime not too long ago. But so far my favorites are:
Hunter x Hunter , My Love Story, and Seven deadly sins.
I also like Sword art online which I still need to finish watching.
I am also in the middle of watching Log Horizon


----------



## ellarella (Mar 23, 2016)

My favorites are


Welcome To The NHK!
Berserk
Neon Genesis Evangelion
Anything Ghost in the Shell
Death Note

I'm currently watching Erased and I just started up Death Parade today, which seems solid so far!


----------



## Kaelum (Mar 23, 2016)

I've been stuck in Haikyuu!! hell for two years now.....

When it comes to being a long-term fan, there's really nothing for me but Haikyuu!!, but I did start watching Osomatsu-san recently just to understand the hype behind it. It _is_ pretty funny.

Ahh, and I do like Nanatsu no Taizai/The Seven Deadly Sins!


----------



## Aquari (Mar 23, 2016)

black butler
hetalia
assassination classroom
sengoku basara
blue exorcist 
inuyasha


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Mar 26, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> black butler
> hetalia
> assassination classroom
> sengoku basara
> ...


i love blue exorcist

- - - Post Merge - - -



Neikkocat06 said:


> black butler
> hetalia
> assassination classroom
> sengoku basara
> ...


i love blue exorcist

- - - Post Merge - - -



aisukurimu said:


> I started watching anime not too long ago. But so far my favorites are:
> Hunter x Hunter , My Love Story, and Seven deadly sins.
> I also like Sword art online which I still need to finish watching.
> I am also in the middle of watching Log Horizon



my love story is funny and has a sweet story
SAO-is awesome

never seen the others you mentioned..

- - - Post Merge - - -



ellarella said:


> My favorites are
> 
> 
> Welcome To The NHK!
> ...



i've seen previews on erased...is it any good?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kaelum said:


> I've been stuck in Haikyuu!! hell for two years now.....
> 
> When it comes to being a long-term fan, there's really nothing for me but Haikyuu!!, but I did start watching Osomatsu-san recently just to understand the hype behind it. It _is_ pretty funny.
> 
> Ahh, and I do like Nanatsu no Taizai/The Seven Deadly Sins!



new episode's coming out in 3 hours for haikyu...i read the manga...i can't wait to see their battle with shiratorizawa (ushijima) on anime...reading it does't cut it lol...i need to hear that spike and block..lol...it will be awesome.....

- - - Post Merge - - -

watching "KURUKO NO BASUKE" !!!!


----------



## ellarella (Mar 26, 2016)

Luna Moonbug said:


> i've seen previews on erased...is it any good?



it's pretty good! not #14-on-myanimelist-good, but pretty good! it starts out *really* strong (as in "wow this is a 10/10 show"-strong), then kinda loses momentum halfway through, then gets better again. definitely worth watching.


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Mar 26, 2016)

ellarella said:


> it's pretty good! not #14-on-myanimelist-good, but pretty good! it starts out *really* strong (as in "wow this is a 10/10 show"-strong), then kinda loses momentum halfway through, then gets better again. definitely worth watching.



will try it...thanks


----------



## meowduck (Mar 26, 2016)

Chobits, platinum garden, high school debut, my love story!!!, shugo chara, kashimashi: girl meets girl, etc cx heehee


----------



## RainbowPanda (Mar 27, 2016)

There will always be a special place in my heart for Tokyo Mew Mew: it was my first manga and anime! I also started reading it around easter last year and it gives me intense nostalgia when I watch it... sometimes I just do for the nostalgia!
I also really,really love Ao Haru Ride. The whole atmosphere of the anime is really amazing and the love story is so cute... xD
I never really watched Naruto/Hetalia/ Black Butler because they just don't appeal to me... 
I guess that's just who I am xDD


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Mar 27, 2016)

meowduck said:


> Chobits, platinum garden, high school debut, my love story!!!, shugo chara, kashimashi: girl meets girl, etc cx heehee



I've only seen "my love story"...if you like that anime, have you seen "kimi ni todoke"?
not familiar with the others..will check it out

- - - Post Merge - - -



RainbowPanda said:


> There will always be a special place in my heart for Tokyo Mew Mew: it was my first manga and anime! I also started reading it around easter last year and it gives me intense nostalgia when I watch it... sometimes I just do for the nostalgia!
> I also really,really love Ao Haru Ride. The whole atmosphere of the anime is really amazing and the love story is so cute... xD
> I never really watched Naruto/Hetalia/ Black Butler because they just don't appeal to me...
> I guess that's just who I am xDD



OMG...i love Ao Haru Ride...by the way, have you read the manga? you know its completed.
try kimi ni todoke it really is a sweet story


----------



## Polly (Mar 27, 2016)

I've only ever watched Aikatsu lol it's girly but I like it xx


----------



## Holla (Mar 27, 2016)

Currently into Fairy Tail. I love mages and the characters are just hilarious.


----------



## Terabyte (Mar 29, 2016)

I just finished Your Lie in April last night...I really enjoyed it, but it's definitely a sad show. It has a good bit of comedy in it as well though. Good watch.


----------



## Irelia (Mar 29, 2016)

Terabyte said:


> I just finished Your Lie in April last night...I really enjoyed it, but it's definitely a sad show. It has a good bit of comedy in it as well though. Good watch.



The ending of it _killed_ me. I was so sad... It was such a great anime, and I'd love to rewatch but the ending just hurt...


----------



## Terabyte (Mar 30, 2016)

Shirayuki said:


> The ending of it _killed_ me. I was so sad... It was such a great anime, and I'd love to rewatch but the ending just hurt...



Yeah, that ending keeps popping in and out of my head even after a couple days of finishing it. I might rewatch it sometime with my sister even though I already spoiled it for her lol.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Mar 30, 2016)

I love Food Wars! Aka, Shokugeki no Souma


----------



## MochiMo (Mar 31, 2016)

I watch a ton of anime, but currently, my obsessions are:

Blue Exorcist
Owari no Seraph
Watamote


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 31, 2016)

I love anime/manga

I've been watching and loving lately:
SAO
Naruto / Shippuden (rewatching for the 100th time <3)
Fairytale

I've been reading:
Spice and Wolf (im late to the party I know haha)

My fav anime is and forever will be, Code Geass. I do have quite a few favorites though but I don't think I'll list them all out! c;


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Apr 9, 2016)

quietly-stuttered said:


> I love anime/manga
> 
> I've been watching and loving lately:
> SAO
> ...



i love SAO, naruto shippuden, and fairy tale

have you watch/read bleach?

at the moment...i love to watch/read Haikyu

- - - Post Merge - - -



meowduck said:


> Chobits, platinum garden, high school debut, my love story!!!, shugo chara, kashimashi: girl meets girl, etc cx heehee



i've watched my love story...its cute lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



RainbowPanda said:


> There will always be a special place in my heart for Tokyo Mew Mew: it was my first manga and anime! I also started reading it around easter last year and it gives me intense nostalgia when I watch it... sometimes I just do for the nostalgia!
> I also really,really love Ao Haru Ride. The whole atmosphere of the anime is really amazing and the love story is so cute... xD
> I never really watched Naruto/Hetalia/ Black Butler because they just don't appeal to me...
> I guess that's just who I am xDD



have you read the manga for Ao Haru Ride? its completed...i don't believe they will make more episodes for anime...
for some reason i can't start on black butler...not sure why lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



Polly said:


> I've only ever watched Aikatsu lol it's girly but I like it xx



never read/watch it yet...will try it one of these days 
thanks for sharing

- - - Post Merge - - -



Holla said:


> Currently into Fairy Tail. I love mages and the characters are just hilarious.



love fairy tale..

- - - Post Merge - - -



Terabyte said:


> I just finished Your Lie in April last night...I really enjoyed it, but it's definitely a sad show. It has a good bit of comedy in it as well though. Good watch.



yeah...broke my heart though...bittersweet story...


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Apr 9, 2016)

here is episode 1 of Kuroko no Basuke
i can't find a full screen one lol


----------



## Aloha (Apr 13, 2016)

1)Clannad




2)Kyokai no kanata 




3)Soul eater


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Jul 9, 2016)

thanks for sharing.....i've watched soul eater before but it's been awhile...at the moment...crazy about kuroko no basuke lol...


----------



## namiieco (Jul 9, 2016)

Kyoukai no Kanata
Angel Beats
Kimi ni Todoke
Ao Haru Ride
Chuunibyou demo Koi ga ****ai!
Charlotte
Kaichou wa Maid-sama!
Kiznaiver
Another
Nichijou
Tamako Love Story
Yahari Ore no Seishun Love Comedy wa Machigatteiru.

i have loads more but those are my most favourites (?)


----------



## Acruoxil (Jul 9, 2016)

I don't watch anime much anymore but I loved Code Geass, Charlotte, Noragami and Guilty Crown.


----------



## Pop-tart (Jul 9, 2016)

My favourite anime is Monster and my favourite manga is Yotsuba&! - I also love the anime and manga of Gekkan Shoujo Nozaki-kun


----------



## Invisible again (Jul 9, 2016)

Ohhhh, I have waaaaay way too many favorites. ^^;

Uhhh ok list time!

Anime:

Rurouni Kenshin
Durarara!!
Kaitou Saint Tail
Muteki Kanban Musume/Ramen Fighter Miki
Shinryaku! Ika Musuke/Invade! Squid Girl
FMA:B
Black Cat
Akatsuki no Yona/Yona of the Dawn
Nijuu Mensou no Musume/Daughter of 20 Faces
Toradora!
Mekakucity Actors

Manga:

Rurouni Kenshin
Black Cat
Akatsuki no Yona
D.N.Angel
FMA
Kagerou Daze
Pretear
Tokyo Ghoul
Kanata Kara/From Far Away

Well, I'd list more... but then I'd just keep going. xD


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 9, 2016)

my fav animes are durarara!!, hourou musuko, bakuman, yowamushi pedal and zankyou no terror.
when ti comes to manga idk. it's really hard to choose but here are some great manga: hourou musuko, yowamushi pedal, nana, death note, all you need is kill, ranma ?, gakuen alice, yotsubato! and toshokan sensou: love & war.


----------



## ibelleS (Jul 9, 2016)

For anime, Ghost Stories
For manga, Fruits Basket


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Jul 10, 2016)

ibelleS said:


> For anime, Ghost Stories
> For manga, Fruits Basket



love fruits basket...i have all the books lol....
will try ghost stories...thanks for sharing

- - - Post Merge - - -



visibleghost said:


> my fav animes are durarara!!, hourou musuko, bakuman, yowamushi pedal and zankyou no terror.
> when ti comes to manga idk. it's really hard to choose but here are some great manga: hourou musuko, yowamushi pedal, nana, death note, all you need is kill, ranma ?, gakuen alice, yotsubato! and toshokan sensou: love & war.



trying to get started on durarara....for some reason there's no main character....it jumps from different stories...or am i just not paying attention lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



Invisible again said:


> Ohhhh, I have waaaaay way too many favorites. ^^;
> 
> Uhhh ok list time!
> 
> ...



i love tokyo ghoul and toradora....will check out the list you have there....thanks for sharing

- - - Post Merge - - -



Pop-tart said:


> My favourite anime is Monster and my favourite manga is Yotsuba&! - I also love the anime and manga of Gekkan Shoujo Nozaki-kun



will check it out....thanks for sharing

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ayush said:


> I don't watch anime much anymore but I loved Code Geass, Charlotte, Noragami and Guilty Crown.



i'm watching noragami now...i have to check the manga and see if they release new ones yet

- - - Post Merge - - -



quietly-stuttered said:


> I love anime/manga
> 
> I've been watching and loving lately:
> SAO
> ...



SAO ( 1 & 2) are great
of course who doesn't love Naruto and Fairy Tail


----------



## Hunter x Hunter (Jul 10, 2016)

Hunter x Hunter, Fruits Basket, Pokemon, and Fairy Tale


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 10, 2016)

Anything from CLAMP and DBZ


----------



## Srusu (Jul 10, 2016)

My All time Favorite anime is Space Battleship Yamato 2199, closely followed by Valkyria Chronicles and Girls Und Panzer.


----------



## moonbunny (Jul 10, 2016)

Kara no Kyōkai and Serial Experiments Lain are my favourites.


----------



## Celes (Jul 10, 2016)

Hunter x Hunter
Madoka Magica
Steins;Gate
Shirobako
Chihayafuru
Magi
Glass no Kamen
Nana
Psycho Pass

There's a ton of anime I like lol. I'm currently watching Orange, ReLife, ReZero, and Shokugeki no Souma.


----------



## Aniko (Jul 11, 2016)

So you prefer shoujo?

I guess Ao haru ride, Nodame Cantabile, Chouyaku Hyakuninisshu: Uta Koi, have been proposed already
In the new ones you might like Orange.
If you like to watch oldies, I guess Candy Candy and Rose of Versailles are classics.


----------



## vel (Jul 11, 2016)

i'm a fan of horror anime; another was the most recent one i finished. currently watching dead man's wonderland.


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Jul 15, 2016)

Aniko said:


> So you prefer shoujo?
> 
> I guess Ao haru ride, Nodame Cantabile, Chouyaku Hyakuninisshu: Uta Koi, have been proposed already
> In the new ones you might like Orange.
> If you like to watch oldies, I guess Candy Candy and Rose of Versailles are classics.



ao haru ride is complete in manga....was an awesome ending.... (sorry if that's a spoiler...lol)
will check out the others you listed...at the moment watching one piece

- - - Post Merge - - -



Velour said:


> i'm a fan of horror anime; another was the most recent one i finished. currently watching dead man's wonderland.



i'm not sure if death note is considered horror anime...but to me it was scary and didn't care of that kind of anime...weird though because i like tokyo ghoul..lmao...that's for sharing your favorite animes...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hunter x Hunter said:


> Hunter x Hunter, Fruits Basket, Pokemon, and Fairy Tale



i love love fruits basket....i have the complete set of manga lol...love fairy tale as well....what's this pokemon go phenomenon....everyone's going crazy about it...

- - - Post Merge - - -



SilkSpectre said:


> Anything from CLAMP and DBZ



dragon ball z's cool....never heard of clamp though...will check it out...thanks for sharing

- - - Post Merge - - -



PanzerOtaku said:


> My All time Favorite anime is Space Battleship Yamato 2199, closely followed by Valkyria Chronicles and Girls Und Panzer.



your list sounds interesting...thanks for sharing  

- - - Post Merge - - -



moonbunny said:


> Kara no Kyōkai and Serial Experiments Lain are my favourites.



oh cool...thanks for sharing...by the way...love your username lol....i'm moonbug  

- - - Post Merge - - -



Celes said:


> Hunter x Hunter
> Madoka Magica
> Steins;Gate
> Shirobako
> ...



i watched nana it was bitter sweet.....love psycho pass, i wish they will make new arc...
will check out the others you listed...thanks for sharing


----------



## xenoblade (Jul 15, 2016)

i really like the anime osomatsu-san/mr. osomatsu at the moment, it's probably the only anime i've been interested in after not watching any for the past year or so. also my friend said that it's the most popular anime in japan at the moment, and the six main characters take up the top spots for fave characters?? omg.


----------



## lovendor (Jul 17, 2016)

^ Osomatsu-san is one of my favorites ! Also the only anime I've watched to completion in a very long time. Whenever you go to a con or anything these days there's always cosplayers and merch in the artist alleys. Their official marketing team is pretty smart, too, creating different types of merch I've never seen any other series try to make a profit off of (including but not exclusive to _bread clips_--yes, those things you probably throw away when you buy a loaf of bread)


----------



## Bloody_House (Jul 17, 2016)

My fav animes are surely~
Gintama
Jojo
Baccano!
Magi
Osomatsu-san
Haikyuu
Etc.​


----------



## charade501 (Jul 17, 2016)

Oh hey!
I don't watch a lot of anime, I've only watched Yu Yu Hakusho. Naruto, Bleach and One Piece. Not a big fan of anime at all.
However, I have read lots and lots of manga.. probably over 250 at this point. And I'm still missing out on a lot of stuff.

My favorites are probably common, but: 
Hunter X Hunter
One Piece
Gantz
Psyren
One-Punch Man
Death Note
Full Metal Alchemist
Berserk
Freesia
Vagabond
Hajime no Ippo
Hoshi no Samidare

That's not really in order, except for #1 and #2. I like action stuff. Wouldn't entirely recommend some of them to the innocent-minded (Berserk, Vagabond, Freesia, Gantz are all pretty gruesome).


----------



## riummi (Jul 17, 2016)

you can check out my list:http://myanimelist.net/animelist/Riummi
It's not completed because I've forgotten a lot of the ones I've watched before but the ones that i score 7+ are usually my favorites.
I like almost every genre - but I prefer mystery, horror, and psychological


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Jul 17, 2016)

Celes said:


> Hunter x Hunter
> Madoka Magica
> Steins;Gate
> Shirobako
> ...



ReLife was sooo funy lol...
thanks for sharing...i just started madoka...

- - - Post Merge - - -



charade501 said:


> Oh hey!
> I don't watch a lot of anime, I've only watched Yu Yu Hakusho. Naruto, Bleach and One Piece. Not a big fan of anime at all.
> However, I have read lots and lots of manga.. probably over 250 at this point. And I'm still missing out on a lot of stuff.
> 
> ...



One Punch Man was sooooo freaking hilarious......."back to one punch again....arrggghhhh" lmao...

currently watching OP....enis lobby arc.....luffy vs luchi was awesome...

- - - Post Merge - - -



shigure said:


> i really like the anime osomatsu-san/mr. osomatsu at the moment, it's probably the only anime i've been interested in after not watching any for the past year or so. also my friend said that it's the most popular anime in japan at the moment, and the six main characters take up the top spots for fave characters?? omg.



oohh...2 people in the last page mentioned this ....will have to check it out....thanks

- - - Post Merge - - -



lovendor said:


> ^ Osomatsu-san is one of my favorites ! Also the only anime I've watched to completion in a very long time. Whenever you go to a con or anything these days there's always cosplayers and merch in the artist alleys. Their official marketing team is pretty smart, too, creating different types of merch I've never seen any other series try to make a profit off of (including but not exclusive to _bread clips_--yes, those things you probably throw away when you buy a loaf of bread)



oohh...2 people in the last page mentioned this ....will have to check it out....thanks for sharing

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bloody_House said:


> My fav animes are surely~
> Gintama
> Jojo
> Baccano!
> ...



actually 3 people in this page mentioned osomatsu...

i love Haikyuu....had to read on manga but its not as exciting as watching it...will have to wait for anime to catch up

- - - Post Merge - - -



riummi said:


> you can check out my list:http://myanimelist.net/animelist/Riummi
> It's not completed because I've forgotten a lot of the ones I've watched before but the ones that i score 7+ are usually my favorites.
> I like almost every genre - but I prefer mystery, horror, and psychological



awesome list...thanks for sharing


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jul 17, 2016)

http://www.crunchyroll.com/sweetness-lightning

watch this


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Jul 18, 2016)

LambdaDelta said:


> http://www.crunchyroll.com/sweetness-lightning
> 
> watch this



thanks....watching it now


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Jul 20, 2016)

LambdaDelta said:


> http://www.crunchyroll.com/sweetness-lightning
> 
> watch this



that was super sweet....thanks...its prolly new anime...will check out manga...thanks again for sharing...


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Oct 5, 2016)

O.M.G.  Lovely Complex was sooo funny lmao


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Oct 14, 2016)

Yuri on Ice is going to be great...just got done watching first 2 episodes...


----------



## Milleram (Oct 14, 2016)

I've watched a lot of anime, so it's hard to narrow down my faves, but here's my top 10:

- Shiki
- Sailor Moon
- Rozen Maiden
- Princess Tutu
- Gunslinger Girl
- Attack on Titan
- Honey and Clover
- Death Note
- Ergo Proxy
- He** Girl


----------



## Samansu (Oct 15, 2016)

I don't read manga much anymore. It is too expensive to keep up with in my opinion. I do like to watch anime though. I would say these are my favorites:

Full metal Alchemist 
Black Butler
Cowboy Beebop
InuYasha
Sailor Moon
Gundam Wing
Samurai Champloo

I need to watch more though. I feel like I haven't seen very much at all! :C


----------



## Capeet (Oct 15, 2016)

Samansu said:


> I don't read manga much anymore. It is too expensive to keep up with in my opinion. I do like to watch anime though. I would say these are my favorites:
> 
> Full metal Alchemist
> Black Butler
> ...


Hey I literally just started re-watching Cowboy Bebop today! It's one of my favorites too. And that soundtrack.. amazing! Samurai Champloo has a nice soundtrack too, maybe I should watch it next! It's been a while since I saw it, don't remember much about it anymore. Just a lot of kidnappings? : D Either way, I enjoyed that one too.


----------



## Samansu (Oct 15, 2016)

Cosmic Kid said:


> Hey I literally just started re-watching Cowboy Bebop today! It's one of my favorites too. And that soundtrack.. amazing! Samurai Champloo has a nice soundtrack too, maybe I should watch it next! It's been a while since I saw it, don't remember much about it anymore. Just a lot of kidnappings? : D Either way, I enjoyed that one too.



OMG YES! The soundtrack for Cowboy Bebop is the BEST! I could listen to it every day! ^-^


----------



## Keitara (Oct 15, 2016)

One Piece is my no. 1 for eternity, but i'm also obsessed with Akatsuki No Yona, it has a great manga and the anime is very good, too, with some amazing soundtracks._ (and it has hawt guys ahahAHAH bless reversed harem)_

i also highly recommend 
dengeki daisy(shoujo manga)
rurouni kenshin (classic)
romeo x juliet 
fullmetal alchemist brotherhood (masterpiece)
black butler
full metal panic
death note
code geass
magi
sword art online
attack on titan
snowwhite with the red hair
dice the cube that changes everything (manwha, very unique!)

i think those are the best i know.


----------



## Mistymayz (Oct 15, 2016)

I used to read/watch anime and manga a lot in high school but not so much anymore...just no real time for it I guess? My all time favorite one was always Princess Tutu! I feel so cheesy for even saying that I like it but I literally cried the first time I saw the ending ;-; It's so sickly sweet~

I would always judge a show based on it's rewatch factor. Every few months or so I binge watch a show and Princess Tutu is one of them ^-^


----------



## Capeet (Oct 15, 2016)

Samansu said:


> OMG YES! The soundtrack for Cowboy Bebop is the BEST! I could listen to it every day! ^-^


Me too! It has so many beautiful songs. Been listening to them a lot lately which actually made me want to watch the series again. It's been great so far but it should get even better as things progress!


----------



## Greggy (Oct 15, 2016)

I'm a pretentious hipster, so I only like Neon Genesis Evangelion, Yojouhan Shinwa Taikei (The Tatami Galaxy), Ping Pong The Animation, Aku no Hana, Atashin'Chi, and Kuuchuu Buranko (Trapeze) for the anime. Doraemon and Yo-Kai Watch are my guilty pleasures.

As for manga I love WataMote, Aku no Hana, Yo-Kai Watch, Doraemon, Ameiro no Kouchakan Kandan, and Shirokuma Cafe. I haven't read enough manga so my tastes aren't really that refined yet.


----------



## Milleram (Oct 16, 2016)

Mistymayz said:


> I used to read/watch anime and manga a lot in high school but not so much anymore...just no real time for it I guess? My all time favorite one was always Princess Tutu! I feel so cheesy for even saying that I like it but I literally cried the first time I saw the ending ;-; It's so sickly sweet~
> 
> I would always judge a show based on it's rewatch factor. Every few months or so I binge watch a show and Princess Tutu is one of them ^-^



Oh my gosh! That's not cheesy at all! Princess Tutu was AMAZING! The ending really was bittersweet. I felt so heartbroken. ;-; It's definitely a show that's easy to binge watch.


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Oct 16, 2016)

thanks so much for all your input...

just started watching..  "SAIUNKOKU MONOGATARI"
o...m...g....lots of gorgeous Oujisama... i'm speechless....



- - - Post Merge - - -

opening for


----------



## AquaStrudel (Oct 16, 2016)

Right now I'm about half way through reading Part 5 of JJBA and I'm thinking of starting Goodnight PunPun as well


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Oct 28, 2016)

Haikyu Season 3....Karasuno vs Shiratorizawa...episode 4 is coming up tomorrow...can't wait...


----------



## Ghibli (Oct 28, 2016)

I'm the type to love manga such as Oyasumi Punpun and Sun-Ken Rock, Hero is a great one as well. When it comes to anime it's either gotta be full out romance, or gore/science fiction such as; Ergo Proxy or Nana and maaaaaany more honestly..


----------



## namiieco (Oct 28, 2016)

i dont get the craze about yuri on ice but this does looks so damn fun omg


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Oct 28, 2016)

Nanako said:


> i dont get the craze about yuri on ice but this does looks so damn fun omg



oooohh i love yuri.....can't wait for new episodes

- - - Post Merge - - -



Pooki said:


> I'm the type to love manga such as Oyasumi Punpun and Sun-Ken Rock, Hero is a great one as well. When it comes to anime it's either gotta be full out romance, or gore/science fiction such as; Ergo Proxy or Nana and maaaaaany more honestly..



nana....has bitter sweet story....but i watched the whole thing anyway...

- - - Post Merge - - -

watching Bakuman right now....super kewl.....Eiji is sooo freaking hilarious....but he is truly a nice guy...


----------



## Frostbite2002 (Oct 30, 2016)

I'm not really interested in romance manga/anime, I usually lean towards mystery based and the occasional comedy series. I began watching Yuri on Ice as a recommendation from a friend and although it isn't what I would normally watch, it is hilarious and the multitude of memes that have appeared have definitely helped to keep my interest! I don't really have a favourite one though... I love to go rewatch my old favourites from when I was younger, (Pokemon, sailor moon, etc) and now I have read the manga of them it just gives me a nostalgia overload! I did enjoy watching and reading black butler, although slightly out of my comfort zone I loved the colourful cast and interesting story arcs, btw I heard that the Campania arc is getting an anime release soon! Oh I need to go watch some anime now...


----------



## oath2order (Oct 31, 2016)

I don't like anime or manga.

Anime was a mistake.


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Nov 4, 2016)

hunter x hunter 
its good but my favorite is Meruem & Komugi


----------



## TaliZorah (Nov 4, 2016)

Ghost in the Shell, Trigun, Samurai Champloo, Cowboy Bebop, 2003 Fullemtal Alchemist, Death Note and Paranoia Agent are some of my favs. I stopped watching anime after 2008, though. It got too dull and had way too much fan service. Haven't watched one since.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh ****, I forgot Evangelion. OOPS


----------



## Ayaya (Nov 4, 2016)

I think everyone should give 7 Seeds a try. It's still my favorite manga, followed by Full Metal Alchemist.


----------



## blossum (Nov 4, 2016)

I just finished Dangan Ronpa 2 Despair arc without knowing you had to watch it at the same time as the other one.. rip
I don't know if I like it or not? But I.. feel compelled to watch the smol children suffer. lol
ATM I'm watching 3-gast no lion, mahou shoujo ikusei keikaku and shuumatsu no izetta that are airing. 
Not airing - I'm watching Love Live 2 and Katanagatari (BOY do they talk!)


----------



## deSPIRIA (Nov 4, 2016)

JJBA, Mami and Gurren Lagann are pretty dang good.
Also, Space Dandy and Cowboy Bebop.


----------



## Antonio (Nov 4, 2016)

Hunter x hunter is what I'm watching at the moment


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Dec 4, 2016)

Major is pretty good


----------



## Corrie (Dec 5, 2016)

I love a lot of different genres. 

Mirai Nikki
Higurashi no Naku Koro ni
Clannad
Kanon
Lucky Star
Nagi no Asukara
Nichijou
Silver Spoon
Panty and Stocking
Haruhi Suzumiya
Azumanga Daioh


----------



## Draoii (Dec 5, 2016)

theres a lot i love but yuri on ice has literally taken over my life QwQ


----------



## Cheren (Dec 5, 2016)

My favorite romance anime is probably Tonari no Kaibutsu-kun, or Toradora. Nagi no Asukara is also really good, but I've only finished about 7 episodes. Inuyasha could also be considered romance, it just takes a while to get there lol.

My favorite non-romance anime are Mob Psycho 100, One Punch Man, Durarara!!, K-ON!, Tiger and Bunny, Osomatsu-san, Michiko to Hatchin, Panty and Stocking, and Kill la Kill.


----------



## Oldcatlady (Dec 5, 2016)

Naruto is my childhood anime <3 I recently started rewatching everything, and it's still as good as ever~ Although I don't support some of the pairings. u-u

It's really hard for me to get into anime, but I really enjoyed Chihayafuru and Psychopass.

For mangas, oh boy I have so manyyyy favorites. I've probably read every single shoujo/josei manga out there. xD
To name a few:
How to love
Our relationship is (webtoon)
Liar x Liar
Bride of the water god
Untouchable
Suki Desu Suzuki-kun
Koi Dano Ai DAno
Last game
So****e, Hare Ni Haru
Super secret

^ I think that I just got too into it, so I'll stop now LOL.


----------



## tumut (Dec 5, 2016)

Ghost Stories English dub is easily the best anime to ever exist.


----------



## uwuzumakii (Dec 5, 2016)

I really like Nichijou. It's full of so many types of humor, it kept me laughing the whole way through! I've seen the anime and I'm in the process of reading the manga currently.


----------



## Zireael (Dec 5, 2016)

I am _extremely_ picky when it comes to anime. I love the slice of life genre, but I can't stand high school anime with stereotypical drama. That stuff makes me cringe. I guess some of my favourites from that particular genre were Hanasaku Iroha, Barakamon, Usagi Drop and Amaama to Inazuma. Anything that deals with the difficulties of growing up or raising a family really touches me.

Psycho-Pass was actually the first thriller anime I watched a few years ago. God I loved that show, I miss it dearly. I think around the same time I watched Welcome to the NHK, odd mix of comedy and drama but it was good nonetheless.

And of course, Shin-chan and Bobobo Bobo-Bobo were favourites in our household when I was little. They were uh... Something else lol.


----------



## Corrie (Dec 6, 2016)

Elvenfrost said:


> I am _extremely_ picky when it comes to anime. I love the slice of life genre, but I can't stand high school anime with stereotypical drama. That stuff makes me cringe. I guess some of my favourites from that particular genre were Hanasaku Iroha, Barakamon, Usagi Drop and Amaama to Inazuma. Anything that deals with the difficulties of growing up or raising a family really touches me.
> 
> Psycho-Pass was actually the first thriller anime I watched a few years ago. God I loved that show, I miss it dearly. I think around the same time I watched Welcome to the NHK, odd mix of comedy and drama but it was good nonetheless.
> 
> And of course, Shin-chan and Bobobo Bobo-Bobo were favourites in our household when I was little. They were uh... Something else lol.



Have you seen Clannad? It starts off kinda high school typical but as the characters grow up, family themes come in and are the most touching thing I have ever seen. Makes the ride 100% worth it.


----------



## Alyx (Dec 6, 2016)

I love Fullmetal Alchemist, Detective Conan/Case Closed, Soul Eater, Sword Art Online & Black Butler. I've seen over 80 anime titles so far and those are just my top favorites. I also very much love Big O.


----------



## Zireael (Dec 6, 2016)

Corrie said:


> Have you seen Clannad? It starts off kinda high school typical but as the characters grow up, family themes come in and are the most touching thing I have ever seen. Makes the ride 100% worth it.



I haven't tried it, but I've noticed it's very popular. I'll need to give it a go some time, thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## satine (Dec 11, 2016)

Dude.... _Yuri On Ice._


----------



## Munyo (Dec 11, 2016)

I've been picking up on Attack on Titan ever since three years ago! It's super interesting now.


----------



## Lethalia (Dec 11, 2016)

Black Butler
Kiznaiver
Soul Eater (huuuuuugeeee massive fan of Soul Eater, it's definitely one of my favorite animes of all time)
Angel Beats!
Owari no Seraph
Attack on Titan
No. 6 was okay
Tales of Symphonia...wish it was longer
Love Live! is my guilty pleasure...oops
Yuri on Ice recently took over my life, now i'm screwed. send help.


----------



## Irelia (Dec 11, 2016)

Lethalia said:


> Black Butler
> Kiznaiver
> Soul Eater (huuuuuugeeee massive fan of Soul Eater, it's definitely one of my favorite animes of all time)
> Angel Beats!
> ...



your list is perfect and 

kuro****suji LOL


----------



## Zireael (Dec 11, 2016)

Lethalia said:


> Black Butler
> Kiznaiver
> Soul Eater (huuuuuugeeee massive fan of Soul Eater, it's definitely one of my favorite animes of all time)
> Angel Beats!
> ...



Lmfao I had to look that up to see why it was censored.

Ah, the Symphonia anime... I had mixed feelings about it. I agree, I wish it was longer, because some important story elements that made the game amazing were totally lost. But then again it did bring some new details to the table that weren't in the game, so if they can be considered canon then I guess it's a reasonable trade-off! It was fun to watch though, the animation was incredible. Plus, those mini spoof episodes are hilarious lol.


----------



## Corrie (Dec 11, 2016)

Iv'e recently gotten into Pop Team Epic and I love it. It's so blunt and random that I end up laughing after each page. xD


----------



## issitohbi (Dec 11, 2016)

I really loved Ao Haru Ride. The score is just breathtakingly beautiful!


----------



## Lethalia (Dec 12, 2016)

Elvenfrost said:


> Lmfao I had to look that up to see why it was censored.
> 
> Ah, the Symphonia anime... I had mixed feelings about it. I agree, I wish it was longer, because some important story elements that made the game amazing were totally lost. But then again it did bring some new details to the table that weren't in the game, so if they can be considered canon then I guess it's a reasonable trade-off! It was fun to watch though, the animation was incredible. Plus, those mini spoof episodes are hilarious lol.



Yeah, it felt very rushed/a lot of things were missing because it was so short, so I think it lost a lot of the really special elements of the story. But I didn't let it bug me too much; The story in Symphonia is so long and detailed, I'm not sure an anime could properly grasp that in it's entirety without making a 100+ episode show lolol. Or at least 20+ like Tales of The Abyss maybe. Which is why I thought it would've been amazing if it was made into a full length anime, because it was actually really enjoyable, and I would've loved watching something like that. But it was cool seeing the characters brought to life. The bits of the story they did include, I loved how they presented it, they really got me caught up in the emotional moments; Like the flashback of Sheena's first attempt to form a pact with Volt.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Dec 12, 2016)

anything that isnt a sports anime
also why do sports anime have !!!!!!!exclamation marks all the god damn time


----------



## Zireael (Dec 12, 2016)

Lethalia said:


> Yeah, it felt very rushed/a lot of things were missing because it was so short, so I think it lost a lot of the really special elements of the story. But I didn't let it bug me too much; The story in Symphonia is so long and detailed, I'm not sure an anime could properly grasp that in it's entirety without making a 100+ episode show lolol. Or at least 20+ like Tales of The Abyss maybe. Which is why I thought it would've been amazing if it was made into a full length anime, because it was actually really enjoyable, and I would've loved watching something like that. But it was cool seeing the characters brought to life. The bits of the story they did include, I loved how they presented it, they really got me caught up in the emotional moments; Like the flashback of Sheena's first attempt to form a pact with Volt.



Yes omg, a full-length series would've been amazing. I totally agree though, it was great for what it was! I seem to remember it touched a bit more on Zelos's relationship with his mother, I don't remember much of that from the game so it really shed a new light on his character for me without having to go back and try to get his Flanoir scene. Chatting about it makes me want to watch it again ahhh. ; u;


----------



## KatRose (Dec 12, 2016)

Ashvenn said:


> anything that isnt a sports anime
> also why do sports anime have !!!!!!!exclamation marks all the god damn time



My weeb friend once told me that basically the more exclamation marks at the end of an anime, the more gay it is.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Dec 12, 2016)

KatRose said:


> My weeb friend once told me that basically the more exclamation marks at the end of an anime, the more gay it is.



good observation


----------



## KatRose (Dec 12, 2016)

But yeah I seem to gravitate towards romance or slice of life anime. I can't really stand sports anime whoops sorry. But my favorites are:
Sword Art Online
Attack on Titan
Blue Exorcist
My Little Monster
Ouran
Say I Love You
Pet Girl of Sakurasou (currently rewatching, so good)
Erased
And like 20 more but I am far too lazy to remember them.


----------



## issitohbi (Dec 18, 2016)

Yeesh, I posted here my favorite anime's but can someone DM/VM or post on my wall some manga suggestions? I really want something to read but I don't want to get halfway through something and dislike it!


----------



## ramen.jpg (Dec 18, 2016)

I'm obsessed with yuri and Noragami right now

and no not yuri on ice


----------



## Gabi<3AnimalCrossing (Dec 18, 2016)

Your lie in april! #Thefeels


----------



## Sepia (Dec 18, 2016)

Neon Genesis Evangelion, Cowboy Bebop and FLCL...aaaaah! I love them so much.


----------



## Bunnilla (Dec 19, 2016)

I think its obvious by now for me
*hides BE mangas in a black box under bed*


----------



## Mhannah (Dec 19, 2016)

hmm lets see...
Shows:
Sailor Moon
Neon Genesis Evangelion
Gurren Lagann
Soul Eater
Ouran High School Host Club
I used to really like Free and Madoka

Movies: 
Ghibli
Summer Wars
Wolf Children
The Girl Who Leapt Through Time

Mangas:
Kimi Ni Todoke
Ao Haru Ride
Ouran
Boku no hero Academia

aaaand cant think of anything else right now but it will probably come to my mind later haha.


----------



## OLoveLy (Dec 19, 2016)

Mangas I read: Tokyo Ghoul, Akagami no Shirayukihime, D.Gray-man, Gisele Alain, Hirunaka no Ryuusei, _Horimiya_, Kamisama Hajimema****a, Noragami, Pandora Heats, Shingeki no Kyojin, Taiyou no Ie, Tonari no Kaibutsu-kun and Watashi no Ookami-kun. 

Anime I watch: Kyoukai no Kanata, K-on... (I don't really like anime and I prefer manga) （　?∀｀）


----------



## namiieco (Dec 21, 2016)

im really loving sousei no onmyouji right now, a little late to the bandwagon as usual but I'm glad to see it's still airing.

ugh action anime's are so stressy


----------



## Warszawa (Dec 21, 2016)

I'm like JoJo's Bizarre Adventure, the anime and manga. That's it. I haven't been into anime extensively in years truthfully but I don't mind it sometimes. I've also watched the entirety of One Piece but I'm not much of a fan anymore. Don't watch it actively.


----------



## MayorNoodl (Dec 22, 2016)

Oh boy. I'm a big fan of Puella Magi Madoka Magica, One Punch Man, Clannad, Princess Jellyfish and SOA. 

I'm currently watching Drifters from this season and I'm loving it. 

I would list all the anime I like but that would take more effort than it's worth ^^;;;


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Dec 22, 2016)

Nanbaka is hilarious lol...

- - - Post Merge - - -

nanbaka


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Dec 31, 2016)

i wish they made more "One Outs" anime...the manga's amazing....


----------



## Acruoxil (Dec 31, 2016)

I've been watching anime again lately cuz holiday season, I just finished Zankyou no terror yesterday.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Dec 31, 2016)

School Days


----------



## xara (Dec 31, 2016)

fairy tail


----------



## namiieco (Dec 31, 2016)

konosuba is hilarious, it's got a different kind of humour to nichijou or yuri yuri but still hilarious
especially the mc


----------



## Cynicat (Dec 31, 2016)

Last anime I watched was assassination classroom. Super weird but also really funny, I enjoyed it. However I haven't watched season 2 (yet..?) because I don't really see what they could possibly add to the storyline after season 1 that would make it more interesting. I've seen mangas of them in my local comic/manga store but I'm broke so...
Anyways I don't watch a lot of animes these days, and I haven't read a lot of mangas because they're expensive. I'm always up for a good gibli movie, tho.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I don't know if people ever heard of MAL? It's a website were you can list all the animes you (want to) watch or have watched. It does the same thing for mangas. I haven't updated mine in a while tho.
Anime list: https://myanimelist.net/animelist/Misheru-soul
Manga list: https://myanimelist.net/mangalist/Misheru-soul


----------



## Dunquixote (Dec 31, 2016)

The last anime I finished watching was _Fate/Zero_ and that is currently one of my favorite anime, and before watching that I watched _Fate/Stay Night Unlimited Blade Works,_ which I liked a lot but not as much as Fate/Zero.  I'm in the middle of watching the original _Fate/Stay Night_, _Legend of the Galactic Heroes_ (6 or 7 episodes in) with some of my friends.   My other favorite anime are: _Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood_, _GTO: Great Teacher Onizuka_, _Ghost in the Shell: Stand Alone Complex_ and _2nd Gig_, _Sword Art Online_ ~ Aincrad Arc *only* (still need to finish watching Sword Art Online II).  I guess I can classify Tenchi Muyo OVA 1 as a favorite too (I have the first one; I haven't seen the other OVAs).  I might add_ Cowboy Bebop_ to this list once it arrives; I just ordered that and a few other things from a website using a gift certificate I got for Christmas.  I only saw a few episodes and I don't remember anything other than the fact that my favorite voice actor voices over Spike.   I have only read a couple of manga and my favorites are: _Fruits Basket_ and _GTO_.  I did like _Naruto_ but not the officially published ones and plus, it dragged on too long for me; they censor it too much; I still need to finish reading it.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 31, 2016)

yuri on ice


----------



## Bcat (Dec 31, 2016)

fullmetal alchemist brotherhood, madoka magica, one punch man, death note, ghibli movies...


----------



## xiaonu (Dec 31, 2016)

Magical girl stuff like tokyo mew mew. Some more serious ones like Bleach, FMA, and Death Note. I cri everi tiem.


----------



## KatRose (Jan 1, 2017)

Okay I just watched Kiss Him, Not Me and it's so good. 10/10 would recommend.


----------



## Irelia (Jan 1, 2017)

KatRose said:


> Okay I just watched Kiss Him, Not Me and it's so good. 10/10 would recommend.



Hah... I didn't finish it because I wanted her to be with Nanashima and I knew it wasn't going to happen


----------



## KatRose (Jan 1, 2017)

Shiemi said:


> Hah... I didn't finish it because I wanted her to be with Nanashima and I knew it wasn't going to happen



I haven't finished it either yet lol BUT MUTSUMI IS MY LIFE. He was the only one that cared about Serinuma fat or nah and just AHH so cute. But I agree it's actually extremely annoying wanting her to end up with literally anyone, but knowing she won't.


----------



## arroyle (Jan 11, 2017)

Cowboy Bebop, Samurai Champloo, JoJo's Bizarre adventure and Steins;Gate are all-time favorites.

One Piece somehow ensnared me, it's almost just something to watch at this point. I do like it though.
Some newer ones i enjoy are Drifters and Fate (series).

can't think of many more :x


----------



## bigger34 (Jan 11, 2017)

Genre wise, shoujo and yaoi. ^^;

Manga:

Horimiya
Tonari no Kaibutsu-kun
Pinocchio
Hirunaka no Ryuusei
Seven Days
Anything by Junko. p:
etc.

Anime:

Tokyo Ghoul
Clannad
Your Lie in April
Akagami no Shirayukihime
Natsume Yuujinchou
Kaichou wa Maid-sama!
etc.

I have huge lists for manga and anime so I could go on for a while ^^;.



Shiemi said:


> Hah... I didn't finish it because I wanted her to be with Nanashima and I knew it wasn't going to happen



This. I stopped watching it and reading the manga because I wanted her to end up with Nana or Shinomiya and it obviously isn't gonna happen ):


----------



## ZoeNeko (Jan 12, 2017)

Current Top 3 are:
1. Berserk (1997 version :^)
2. The iDOLM@STER
3. YuruYuri


----------



## piichinu (Jan 12, 2017)

i hate anime but aesthetic gifs on tumblr led me to watch ranma1/2 and i like that so far


----------



## pipty (Jan 12, 2017)

Initial d


----------



## Irelia (Jan 12, 2017)

watched No.6 and it was really good

also reading killingstalking currently which is really different than what I'm used to but the horror aspect of it is interesting


----------



## Wyvernaa (Jan 12, 2017)

Bcat said:


> fullmetal alchemist brotherhood, madoka magica, one punch man, death note, ghibli movies...



You sir, I like your tastes. Besides the aforementioned anime, Angel Beats, Attack on Titan, Summer Wars, Psycho-pass and Clannad were pretty good too.


----------



## Corrie (Jan 13, 2017)

Can I mention how lovely Non Non Biyori is? I find Hotarun annoying and cliche but if you ignore her, I fully enjoy the series! It relaxes me, makes me think of the little things and I also ADORE Renge. <3 She makes the show ten times better for me, I swear.


----------



## intropella (Jan 13, 2017)

My favorite anime is Durarara!!


----------



## chibibunnyx (Jan 13, 2017)

kimi ni todoke~~~~~ <3
I love romance manga/anime!

But also,  (mix of anime and manga, or both) gunslinger girl, sailor moon, sailor moon crystal, yuri on ice, one punch man, psycho pass, natsume yuujincho, ore mono gatari, say I love you, naruto, noblesse, and so much more, the list can go on.

I have seen a lot but barely remember em from so many names there are.


----------



## GhulehGirl (Jan 13, 2017)

Not much into manga but i love the Studio Ghibli anime movies.


----------



## Fizzii (Jan 14, 2017)

still not over yuri on ice


----------



## Irelia (Jan 16, 2017)

Fizzii said:


> still not over yuri on ice



_you are not alone_


----------



## BlueOceana (Jan 30, 2017)

The first ever anime I watched was Sailor Moon. But the one I grew up watching and still adore is Inuyasha. I saw the first episode when it first aired on tv and it has been a classic to me ever since. I also really like the Dragon Ball series, Hetalia series, Magi, Junjou Romantica, Ouran High School Host Club, SAO, Soul Eater, Zach Bell, and Death Note. Quite the verity!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jan 31, 2017)

watch flip flappers


----------



## forestyne (Jan 31, 2017)

Tokyo Ghoul, Death Note, Fairy Tail, Black Butler (Sebastian is like a 90/10) but I thought the second season with the little blonde brat side-story line was a bit dramatic, I sorta enjoyed Attack on Titan season 1, loved Your Lie in April.


----------



## Koden (Jan 31, 2017)

Just picked up Your Lie in April manga recently, it was actually the last series I needed to fill up my second large shelf, a new one will be needed before I can buy any more books @.@


----------



## _Dentata (Jan 31, 2017)

Bowie said:


> Yaoi. Anime/manga generally disinterests me, to be honest. Unless the artists are super unique and good, I don't watch/read a lot of it. Yaoi, on the other hand, is one genre I can't resist. Junjou Romantica is amazing.



It's too bad most yaoi is godawful. I'm not into the whole giant hands thing :s


----------



## Limon (Jan 31, 2017)

I enjoy Jojo's Bizzare Adventure, Lupin The Third, One Punch Man, Osomsatsu-San and Pokemon.


----------



## Dashonthecob (Jan 31, 2017)

i hate anime but i watched watamote ( i think thats the name) in 2013 and i liked it. probably won't like it though if i watched it again. pokemon is alright but i dont usually like to watch it.


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Feb 5, 2017)

i wonder if they're going to continue season 3 of Haikyu


----------



## Corrie (Feb 5, 2017)

Am I the only one who can't stand the blushing shading thing on girl's limbs? Like, why are there blushing marks on their shoulders? Their knees? Their knuckles? I seriously don't get it and it makes them look really sweating to me. It shouldn't bother me so much but it does. GAAAH PLEASE STOP WITH THAT. My knees don't blush! It seems to be a trend for newer anime now and it makes me sad.


----------



## xSany (Feb 5, 2017)

Kimagure orange road old but classic love triangle anime, also great music in the anime. One of my favorites <3


----------



## Aniko (Feb 6, 2017)

Shouwa Genroku Rakugo Shinjuu, I probably already said it. Mononoke (not the princess), Princess Jellyfish, Monster, Space Brothers (all different genres) LOL  There are so many.


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 6, 2017)

Chatte_Dentata said:


> It's too bad most yaoi is godawful. I'm not into the whole giant hands thing :s



yaoi as  a genre is kinda gross imho. it isnt gay guys being in love as much as it is abusive ir very unhealthy relationships, ugly drawing styles (yaoi hands.... yaoi bodies... yaoi heads...... . . .) and weird things abt lgbt in general or straight up homophobic things.
anime or manga w/ lgbt couples that dont label themselves as yaoi or yuri are generally in my opinion better since yaoi is p much made for straight girls to fangirl about gay boys /:

junjou romantica is guilty of these things too. usagi isnt a very great character and have u all seen his ugly hands?? dUDe ..,


----------



## Zireael (Feb 6, 2017)

Started watching ReLIFE lately and it's one of the funniest anime I've seen in a long time. The main character is a qt. Also I never posted the tiny list of all anime that I've watched so I guess I should do that.

Welcome to the NHK
Psycho-Pass
Full Metal Alchemist: Brotherhood
Mushi-Shi
Barakamon
Usagi Drop
Hanasaku Iroha
Tales of Symphonia OVA
Attack On Titan
Tora Dora
Erased
Sweetness and Lightning

They're pretty much in chronological order since I like doing those kind of things.


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Feb 14, 2017)

ooh...what's the best anime love story to watch today?


----------



## Ichiban (Feb 14, 2017)

Alot of the anime i like are more on the macho side, but i'll put 'em here anyway!
Fist of the North Star (Hokuto no Ken)
JoJo's Bizarre Adventure
Yu Yu Hakusho
Sakigake!! Otokojuku
Berserk
and a few others


----------



## Emizel (Feb 15, 2017)

My favourites are sailor moon (i really love it) and puella magi madoka magica
I said only 2 because I have too many anime/manga that I like


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Mar 30, 2017)

currently watching Kuroko no basket


----------



## Astarte (Mar 30, 2017)

I loved koukou debut, kimi wa petto, kamisama hajimema****a, rurouni kenshin, inuyasha, Hana to akuma, wallflower


----------



## Acruoxil (Mar 31, 2017)

I just finished Re:Zero, it was like the best anime I've watched in so long. Definitely one of my favorites of all time. Everything about it is so perfect.


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Apr 15, 2017)

any easter anime i can watch this weekend?


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Apr 18, 2017)

So interesting that their making a new Naruto, well actually its Boruto...have any of you watched the anime?


----------



## Nanabells (Apr 19, 2017)

I binge-watch (like one-anime-a-day kind of binge-watching) and I'm not watching anything right now, but I remember watching _Erased_ a couple of months back and (for someone who's really picky) I really enjoyed it!


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 19, 2017)

Oyasumi Punpun is one of my new favourites 

I think I read it the first 4 volumes online for the first time about a year ago and I really liked it, but I've only just bought the physical copy 

It's such a shame though, because the Japanese versions look reaally pretty... the omnibus English version look nice too, but don't match up to the original ;; 
Japanese manga also have a like... cover over the top, which we never have //sigh


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Apr 19, 2017)

I like Lady Snowblood, Ranma 1/2, Dragonball, Inuyasha and Detective Conan.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Apr 19, 2017)

I'm not a big anime/manga person but I really loved Samurai Champloo. Also enjoyed Attack on Titan, Fullmetal Alchemist and Deathnote (three really well known anime, I know)

The only manga I've ever read was Chobits, which I still have.. I got them back when I was in middle school lmao


----------



## Aquari (Apr 20, 2017)

(I dont know if i already posted here but whatever), Black butler and blue exorcist are my favorite anime(s), i'll be reading the black butler manga soon when i have more time/motivation.


----------



## Tokage (Apr 20, 2017)

manga wise: i'm currently invested in owari no seraph and want the sweet release of death

anime wise: showa genroku rakugo shinju (maybe one day i'll actually finish it) berserk, gundam ibo, uh.. i have others but i sadly can't think of them, lol

faves of all time include cowboy bebop, space dandy (pls watch this show if you never have ok), erased, dbz, fma, nge, pokemon, inuyasha, and a lot more!


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Apr 29, 2017)

Amagi Brilliant Park is funny lmao


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Apr 29, 2017)

FLCL, Cowboy Bebop, and Bleach, mainly.  They've always been and always probably will be my favorites. I'm watching Fist of The North Star at the moment and it's already up there with those other three. I'm not a big weeb school/catgirl kind of person as you can probably tell.


----------



## oliversacnl (Apr 29, 2017)

I'm not sure if I've already posted in here, but Durarara!! will forever hold a very special place in my heart. 

It's made so incredibly... the character development, the plot, the suspense, the way everything is connected... I can only hope to write something half as good as it.


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Apr 29, 2017)

I just stared watching Shugu Chara
it's cute and interesting


----------



## Weiland (Apr 30, 2017)

I've only read the original Pokemon manga, seen the Pokemon anime, read the Death Note manga and seen the Death Note anime. I really enjoyed all of them. However, I don't really plan on watching more anime or reading more manga.


----------



## Milleram (Apr 30, 2017)

I just finished watching Terror in Resonance, and it was so good! I didn't expect to like it as much as I did. Definitely one of my new faves.


----------



## Elvera (Apr 30, 2017)

I tend to read manga more than watch anime.
Just got started and now up to date on the promised neverland which is super interesting. I really hope we get an english release for me to buy it, because the art is amazing. I keep up with One piece, Attack on titan, Servamp, My hero academia, and Magi

Favorite manga of all time is D.Gray-man, I love the characters, the story (even though I have no idea where it's going), and just seeing her artwork improve over time. I was a little disappointed in the anime though...

The only anime I'm actually watching at the moment is Attack on titan. I really would like to watch more, but I have no idea what.


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Apr 30, 2017)

GTO
Great Teacher Onizuka
is freaking awesome lol


----------



## Ghost Soda (Apr 30, 2017)

I just started watching Boku no Hero Academia!


----------



## mitzi_crossing (May 1, 2017)

As for manga I've only ever read Sailor Moon.

As for anime, Sailor Moon, Kiki's Delivery Service and One Punch Man are my favs. (OPM is just nonsense and is hilarious)


----------



## Sion (May 1, 2017)

Prison School, Ore Monogatari, Space Patrol Luluco, No.6, Azumanga Daioh, Princess Jellyfish, Lucky Star


----------



## naelyn (May 1, 2017)

Anime is my life. I used to be big on manga but not so much now. And lately recent series have been flubs.


----------



## Luna Moonbug (May 6, 2017)

i think creating Boruto ruins the happy ending of Naruto...any opinions?


----------



## unravel (May 7, 2017)

Kuzu no honkai is ok but has moral story in the end


----------



## Luna Moonbug (May 8, 2017)

Eyeshield 21
i've watched it and i still love it...


----------



## Trundle (May 8, 2017)

Watching Cowboy Bebop and Mob Psycho 100


----------



## N e s s (May 8, 2017)

Erased and Death note are some of my favorite anime I've watched, Your Lie in April and FMA:B are also really good

I've kinda been curious about getting into Clannad or 91 Days


----------



## Luna Moonbug (May 19, 2017)

watching Food Wars! Shokugeki no Soma


----------



## Brookie (May 19, 2017)

I don't watch a lot, but I love Sword Art Online

I also love Avatar: the Last Airbender soooo much, but I don't know if that's considered a "_real_" anime. Isn't it like an American anime?


----------



## riummi (May 19, 2017)

Luna Moonbug said:


> watching Food Wars! Shokugeki no Soma
> View attachment 199229



ahh it always makes me hungry at night ;o;

I've been kind of stuck on what to watch - nothing seems super interesting. I was in the middle of re-watching FMA Brotherhood and continuing Boku no Hero Academia S2. So far, the most unique anime I've watched (recently) was Kuzu no Honkai. It felt different and took a more mature view of love. I wish there were more like it.


----------



## Luna Moonbug (May 20, 2017)

Brookie said:


> I don't watch a lot, but I love Sword Art Online
> 
> I also love Avatar: the Last Airbender soooo much, but I don't know if that's considered a "_real_" anime. Isn't it like an American anime?



i love Avatar the Last Airbender....what do you think of Korra?  she's funny lol...SAO is great...i think they're making a new arc...haven't looked into it yet...

- - - Post Merge - - -



riummi said:


> ahh it always makes me hungry at night ;o;
> 
> I've been kind of stuck on what to watch - nothing seems super interesting. I was in the middle of re-watching FMA Brotherhood and continuing Boku no Hero Academia S2. So far, the most unique anime I've watched (recently) was Kuzu no Honkai. It felt different and took a more mature view of love. I wish there were more like it.



boku no hero soooo funny lol...did you see the episode about the 1 million points? or is it 10k poinkts ..? lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

i wish they make more One Punch Man anime...Saitama's freaking hilarious..."OMG it only took one punch....darn it"


----------



## KrazyKarp (May 20, 2017)

Tokyo Ghoul and Assassination Classroom are my favorite manga. The anime of Assassination Classroom is really good, too. But as for Tokyo Ghoul, the anime is a waste of time. It's a shame they took out so much important stuff that is in the manga.

One Punch Man has a confirmed second season that is being worked on. A surprise since Madhouse is well known for not doing second seasons.


----------



## Luna Moonbug (May 24, 2017)

watching Haiyuu !!!


----------



## TortimerCrossing (May 25, 2017)

guilty pleasure anime ........ ouran high school host club. i just think its so so cute, it never fails to make me laugh also. plus the characters are too cute, especially honey.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 25, 2017)

Brookie said:


> I don't watch a lot, but I love Sword Art Online
> 
> I also love Avatar: the Last Airbender soooo much, but I don't know if that's considered a "_real_" anime. Isn't it like an American anime?


Yay SAO fan  

I already know you like it XD

But I love SAO ^-^ And Accel World you _*need*_ to check it out!


----------



## Buttonsy (May 25, 2017)

I'm really gay so I've really just been into anything that has romance between girls lol
Although right now especially "Whispered Words"
I also want to watch "Miss Kobayashi's Dragon Maid" because I heard that's pretty gay too

In terms of the less gay anime I like, "Soul Eater", "WataMote", "Steins;Gate" and "Death Note" were all pretty fun.


----------



## shrekluvsme (May 25, 2017)

Big Windup is my favorite. It's so borderline shounenai it's great lol! I mean, that's not the only reason that it's great, but it makes the interactions between characters really cute.

I'm also really into Attack on Titan right now. First saw it back in 2014 and started rewatching it early this year to get prepared for season 2...and then I rewatched it again...and again...and again....

My other favorites are Naruto, Fullmetal:Alchemist (Brotherhood&first one), Death Note (only manga! anime art is bad imo), Durarara!, Space Dandy, and Ouran High School Host Club.


----------



## Luna Moonbug (May 28, 2017)

Watching Glass Mask...it's interesting..


----------



## Drokmar (May 28, 2017)

As far as anime go: the only series I'm currently watching is Dragon Ball Super. But I absolutely LOVE Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood! I binge watched that intire show in under a month! As far as manga go, I'm currently reading: My Hero Academia, Detective Conan (Case Closed), Berserk and two newer series called Dr. Stone and The Promised Neverland.


----------



## Ichigo. (May 30, 2017)

i've been watching saiki kusuo no psi nan/the disastrous life of saiki k and it's pretty hilarious.


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Jun 6, 2017)

watching One Outs
one of my favorite anime/manga


----------



## 5cm/s (Jun 8, 2017)

I don't read/watch as much as I used to, but I used to be a SUCKER for shoujo. Name me a shoujo manga, and I've read it. No lie. Try me


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Jun 9, 2017)

watching Inazuma Eleven


----------



## Moonliet (Jun 9, 2017)

~~~


----------



## ivysaurs (Jun 15, 2017)

I really love Hunter x Hunter! I enjoy shounen anime and manga


----------



## ikeafanboy (Jun 15, 2017)

I love Naruto but my most favorite one is D. Gray Man! I don't read much manga if at all but I've read Attack on Titan


----------



## bonucci (Jun 16, 2017)

PSYCHO PASS. Literally the coolest anime I've ever invested any time in. I don't really watch anime anymore, but I'd start just to rewatch Psycho-Pass.


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Jun 17, 2017)

watching Major


----------



## Rabirin (Jun 17, 2017)

I like shoujo anime & manga, and I also like magical girl genres & slice of life animes. I used to think I didn't like slice of life animes but I watched one recently for the heck of it, and I realised that I do like them after all. Although some find slice of life animes annoying because the plot never goes anywhere for the most part, I think they're one of the most funny and quirky anime genres out there. I love that they you get to know the characters in more depth!! A slice of life anime that I really enjoyed recently was Anne Happy. (and i think it really needs a season two tbh) Other animes and mangas that I like are Sailor Moon and Madoka Magica.


----------



## ikeafanboy (Jun 17, 2017)

I also love shoujo anime like the ones you mentioned  my most favorite anime though is D. Gray Man and the one from this season is Attack On Titan!


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Jun 17, 2017)

I haven't seen much at all. Only Death Note, Fairy Tail, No Money, lotssss of yaoi/yuri, Ouran High School Host Club, etc. Loved them all!


----------



## Ichigo. (Jun 17, 2017)

i decided to check out hunter x hunter finally and i'm actually not hating it so far


----------



## Corrie (Jun 17, 2017)

I'm watching the Dragon Maid show and I'm digging it so far. It's cute and I like the dragon jokes they make. Kanna is the best character for me!


----------



## StarUrchin (Jun 17, 2017)

Watching Attack on Titan, Naruto, and Eromanga-sensei :>


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Jun 22, 2017)

watching one of the best anime/manga
One Piece


----------



## Bunny D.va (Jun 22, 2017)

I really adore love stories.  My favorite is probably Ore Monogatari since I can watch it over and over and not be bored since it's so cute and fluffy.  I may be bias since it was the first anime my now boyfriend and I talked to each other about.  I like Kill la Kill too, it's such a great story! I also like:

Sailor Moon Crystal
Tokyo Ghoul
I Can't Understand What my Husband is Saying
Miss Kobayashi's Dragon Maid
and Kimi ni Todoke!

And more but that would be too long of a list.  But romance animes and slice of life animes are my favorite to watch since they're so easy to watch.


----------



## Irelia (Jun 22, 2017)

Bunny D.va said:


> I really adore love stories.  My favorite is probably Ore Monogatari since I can watch it over and over and not be bored since it's so cute and fluffy.  I may be bias since it was the first anime my now boyfriend and I talked to each other about.  I like Kill la Kill too, it's such a great story! I also like:
> 
> Sailor Moon Crystal
> Tokyo Ghoul
> ...



haha loving how you like romance / slice of life anime but you still managed to enjoy Tokyo Ghoul. ;'D
I love Ore Monogatari too though! It's different from the rest


----------



## Bunny D.va (Jun 22, 2017)

Shiemi said:


> haha loving how you like romance / slice of life anime but you still managed to enjoy Tokyo Ghoul. ;'D
> I love Ore Monogatari too though! It's different from the rest



I know!  I also loved Mirai Nikki but I think that's because I use to watch horror movies as a kid so they're fun to me.  But Ore Monogatari was the best since it didn't really have any misconceptions from the boy or girl like most do; it showed a healthy relationship and the struggles they can face.  I grew to love Takeo so much, he reminded me of myself lol


----------



## ChickpeaInThotvill (Jun 22, 2017)

I've seen many anime shows (Only the first couple of episodes because of episodes because I don't find them interesting.) My favorites are Death Note and Clannad, I really suggest Clannad (the first anime I fully watched) it's a real tearjerker.


----------



## 5cm/s (Jun 22, 2017)

I'm so weak for shoujo (i must have read ever single shoujo ever made in middle school... seriously ask me about any shoujo and i've probably read it), and I'm definitely more of a manga person than an anime person. Ofc I love the staples of shoujo- Kaichou wa Maid-sama and Ouran High School Host Club! I also really love orange, last game, and a couple others i can't remember the names of... it's been a little while since i've read or watched anything 
My first anime/manga was Fairy Tail so it still holds a special place in my heart even though it started to drag on too long :') ahhh the nostalgia


----------



## Marmoset (Jun 23, 2017)

It's strange because I love adorable slice of life anime's and shows like Banananya but then I love things like GITS, Blame!, etc.


----------



## Fuzzle.Sophie (Jun 23, 2017)

I am currently in love with Ajin. It sadly gets criticized a lot because of the 3d animation, but I totally think it's worth to watch. The plot is intriguing, the characters are interesting, the soundtrack is amazing. I love it.


----------



## namiieco (Jun 23, 2017)

I haven't been able to watch anime recently because my computer is getting super slow and struggles to stream it but the manga RE-Life is a cute romance, highschool thing but not really the typical innocent highschool romance. Dame na Watashi ni Koi****e Kudasai is also quite a nice mature romance.


Spoiler:  y a o i



ten count, a man like you and blood bank are amazing


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Jun 30, 2017)

watching Noragami


----------



## Bunnilla (Jun 30, 2017)

I watch all kinds of anime idk lol
Romance, harem, action, shounen, slice of life


----------



## Irelia (Jul 2, 2017)

Bunny D.va said:


> I know!  I also loved Mirai Nikki but I think that's because I use to watch horror movies as a kid so they're fun to me.  But Ore Monogatari was the best since it didn't really have any misconceptions from the boy or girl like most do; it showed a healthy relationship and the struggles they can face.  I grew to love Takeo so much, he reminded me of myself lol



best scene from Mirai Nikki = when the guy w/ pink eyes kissed Yuuki 
also lmao Suna is the ultimate wingman, I appreciate him v much

but yeah I know what you mean and the message the show gives off is really cool too

- - - Post Merge - - -



Luna Moonbug said:


> watching Noragami



//gasp
tis the anime with the best protagonist and the best ops


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Jul 9, 2017)

O.M.G.
Fairy Tail Manga only has 3 chapters left..i'm going to cry....


----------



## SublimeDonut (Jul 9, 2017)

Death Note was the first anime I've ever watched, I was 9. I still love it though, and Your Lie in April, despite its suspiciously similar storyline to Bridge to Terabithia which was published 40 years before.


----------



## Goshi (Jul 11, 2017)

My profile icon prolly gave it away, but definitely Jojo's Bizarre Adventure. Currently my favorite part is part seven and Johnny's my favorite Jojo.


----------



## lumenue (Jul 11, 2017)

My favorite anime is, hands down, Shokugeki no Soma.  I have such a soft spot for shows involving food, and that combines everything I love about anime in one show! (o˘◡˘o)

I also really like Gourmet Girl Graffiti, Sweetness & Lightning, Monster Musume, Idolm@ster, and _of course_ Love Live!

Is anyone watching the A Centaur's Life anime?  I loved the manga and I was so excited when they announced the anime adaption, it's totally on my list!


----------



## Corrie (Jul 12, 2017)

Bunny D.va said:


> I know!  I also loved Mirai Nikki but I think that's because I use to watch horror movies as a kid so they're fun to me.  But Ore Monogatari was the best since it didn't really have any misconceptions from the boy or girl like most do; it showed a healthy relationship and the struggles they can face.  I grew to love Takeo so much, he reminded me of myself lol



I LOVED Mirai Nikki! It was SO good!! It kept my on the edge of my seat and kept me guessing all throughout! I really liked the plot twists and stuff too.



Spoiler



Ninth is the best girl.


----------



## cloudmask (Jul 12, 2017)

i am _obsessed_ with boku no hero academia right now!! hyperfixation lmao it's so good, i honestly cannot get enough of it. it's nice to have something to genuinely look forward to every week.

some of my favorite anime that i've watched in the past are madoka, wolf children, toradora, hibike! euphonium, evangelion, kimi no na wa, kiznaiver, kuzu no honkai, and lucky star!

this season i'm watching boku no hero s2, netsuzou trap, new game s2, ballroom e youkoso, and clione no akari. i was thinking about watching centaur no nayami but i've just never really been into monster girl anime.

i'm also currently watching (just catching up with episodes when i have free time) no game no life, rakugo shinjuu, and sukasuka.

if anyone wants to holler @ me about boku no hero academia i am more than down for that (just no manga spoilers please)


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana (Jul 12, 2017)

I hate this anime





just kidding i really love it, it's my most favorite anime of all time


----------



## Sweetley (Jul 12, 2017)

My favorite anime is Yojōhan Shinwa Taikei, also known as The Tatami Galaxy. I just love this anime so 
much, the artstyle, the music, the characters, the story...It's overall a pure masterpiece (if you ask me), 
even if it's a little bit hard to catch up with the protagonist, as he speaks so fast, watching it with subs 
and reading in that speed is kinda a challenge, lol. At least I had some trouble when I start watching it. 
But it's definitely a anime I could watch all day.


----------



## Aniko (Jul 12, 2017)

This season:  Ballroom e Youkoso. I read the manga and liked it even if social dance is not something that interest me in RL.


BTW: My icon is from Hoozuki no Reitetsu, maybe I already recommended it. It's a funny anime with plenty of Japanese folklore references.


----------



## SpacePrism (Jul 12, 2017)

Currently my favorite anime/manga is Boku no Hero Academia or My Hero Academia.


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 12, 2017)

My personal favorites are Mob Psyco 100 (only 12 episodes, so easy to watch all at once if you wanted to) and Jojo's Bizzare Adventure


----------



## ArtsyDreamer (Jul 13, 2017)

I've been pretty obsessed with Onegai My Melody for a while... I was not expecting an anime about a cute talking bunny to give me so many feels XD


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Jul 15, 2017)

*FAIRY TAIL MANGA SPOILER*

new chapter of Fairy Tail manga came out today....check it out.....SOOO EXCITING !!!!


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Jul 15, 2017)

Masayume Chasing


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jul 16, 2017)

Pok?mon Indigo League through whatever the season of Gen four is called
Bobobo-bo Bo-bobo
Zatch Bell
Jojo's Bizarre Adventure
Lucky Star (It's a nice anime to watch when you want to pass the time)
Chi's sweet home (Not 2016)
Chi's New Address
The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya
Powerpuff Girls Z (Not my favorite, but I liked it OK)

and of course everyone's favorite: Cory in the House.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 16, 2017)

I love Studio Ghibli movies!


----------



## usa-chan (Jul 16, 2017)

I have a few that I've watched over the years and completely adored.
- Lovely Complex
Ahh, I have a soft spot for Lovely Complex since it was my first anime that my sister recommended to me! I love the humor and the difference between the two characters. Their development as individuals and as friends was so heartwarming to watch!
- Kodocha
The anime and manga had me in tears! The characterization of the two characters, despite being so young, is interesting and unique, and I cry every time I see them develop into better people. It touches on a lot of topics beside romance and it was nice to see it focus on the two characters learning how to grow up.
- Gakuen Alice
I prefer the manga over the anime tbh, because the anime is drastically different from the manga. It turns from charming to drastically dark over time, but it has such an engaging storyline that I can't help but fall in love with it.


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 16, 2017)

Buttlet32 said:


> Pok?mon Indigo League through whatever the season of Gen four is called
> Bobobo-bo Bo-bobo
> Zatch Bell
> Jojo's Bizarre Adventure
> ...



If only they completed the english subs for Bo7, that was a damn good anime (mainly because it's a parody of my favorite anime)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Might as well list my nicesu favorites:
Hokuto no Ken (Fist of the North Star)
Manime at its best, my all-time favorite.
JoJo's
Part 1 is boring but the rest is gr8
Yu Yu Hakusho
Started watching it because I had nothing to watched and chose it at random, was not disappointed one bit. I'd highly recommend it.
Sakegake!! Otokojuku
Manly man school for men.
Saint Seiya
I love it to death but haven't finished it due to it's atrocious english subs
Hunter X Hunter '99
Great anime, too bad the manga's been on numerous hiatuses.
Dragon Ball
A classic, the comedic takes on martial arts tournaments are a delight to watch.
Bo-Bobo
Hilarious HnK parody that sadly hasn't yet been completely subtitled.

That's all that comes to mind right now.


----------



## fell_and_forgot (Jul 17, 2017)

Sailor Moon is my current obsession, I also really like Corpse Party and Ouran High School Host Club


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jul 23, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> If only they completed the english subs for Bo7, that was a damn good anime (mainly because it's a parody of my favorite anime)



At least the English Dub for Bobobo-bo Bo-bobo is good. That can't be said for a lot of other anime. Bobobo's voice isn't as deep in the English dub, which makes some of the scenes funnier than they are in Japanese.


----------



## Skyma125 (Jul 27, 2017)

Omg naruto dbz Bleach fairy tale attack on titan one piece


----------



## maddieee (Jul 27, 2017)

i ABSOLUTELY loved Say I love You and Inu x Boku. Those two are my tops. My Say I Love You manga collection is almost done and the last issue comes out in December oml~


----------



## Kip (Jul 27, 2017)

My favorites would have to be One Piece, My Hero Academia & Hunter X Hunter.

Out of the new anime season I'm currently into Classroom of the Elite and Kakegurui.


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Jul 29, 2017)

watching Gargantia on the Verdurous Planet


----------



## RiceBunny (Jul 29, 2017)

Nana, pretty much. Have probably re-watched this about a thousand times.


----------



## honeyaura (Jul 29, 2017)

Currently watching My Hero Academia


----------



## Haydenv019 (Jul 29, 2017)

I hate to be one of those people, but I like Arpeggio of Blue Steel (To be fairly honest, I was just watching it for the warfare and the cute girls) Fairy Tail, One Punch Man,
Pokemon, and that's really it!


----------



## Psydye (Jul 29, 2017)

Gurren Lagann was pretty epic.


----------



## 5cm/s (Jul 29, 2017)

maddieee said:


> and the last issue comes out in December oml~



IT DOES???? i'm weak i love say i love you and i've been waiting and waiting for the end bc i know it'll be good


----------



## elo-chan (Jul 30, 2017)

oml I have so much hype for the next miyazaki film...
I watch anime seasonally and my favorites of this season have to go to kakegurui and made in abyss. highly recommend! 

feel free to add me/check out my mal, it's loaded with at least 300+ shows and films (with genre tags) to help me keep track of what I watch!
https://myanimelist.net/profile/Seolin

I would say my all time favorite is from the new world, and I think binging 40+ episodes of mushishi in a span of 3 days has to say something about my love for it, so there you go!


----------



## Psydye (Jul 30, 2017)

Couple of other strange shows that were entertaining. Didn't finish them though:

Excel Saga
FLCL

I think I finished Paranoia Agent and I KNOW I finished Gantz. Berserk was good, should probably read the manga. Idk.


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 30, 2017)

Might as well list some:

DNAngel
Yugioh
Pok?mon 
Digimon
Sailor Moon
Chobits
Descendants of Darkness
Steel Angel Kurumi

And I forgot a bunch!


----------



## Yumetsu (Aug 1, 2017)

ohhh heck there's way too many to list. my favourite genres lie with fantasy/romance

manga:
si?il a r?n: the girl from the other side
the ancient magus' bride (anime coming in october, there's two ova's out so far!)
super lovers
-literally anything that's BL
kamisama hajimema****a
..wayy more



anime:
super lovers
-again, literally anything that's BL
dnangel
pokemon
say, "i love you"
inuyasha
yuri on ice
shugo chara
inu x boku ss
owari no seraph
love stage
attack on titan

can't remember any others off the top of my head but yep (":
i normally read mangas before watching the animes, so there's a good chance that if i've seen the anime, i've read the manga.


----------



## bigger34 (Aug 1, 2017)

Yumetsu said:


> -literally anything that's BL


 AHHH SAME. The amount of BL I've read at this point is ridiculous lol.

ALSO HITORIJIME MY HEROOO AHH


----------



## Irelia (Aug 1, 2017)

i'm watching hijitorime my hero, and kakegurui right now and I'm completely obsessed with both lol. 
i'm also reading some of those korean (I think they're korean?) Killing Stalking and A Guy Like You

- - - Post Merge - - -



bigger34 said:


> ALSO HITORIJIME MY HEROOO AHH



///cries i initially watched it bc one of the mcs looked like jumin han
but the show is so adorable and beautiful and //nosebleed


----------



## Diamee (Aug 2, 2017)

Kimi Ni Todoke and Skip Beat


----------



## elo-chan (Aug 6, 2017)

guys i'm such a nerd...making my town and house isekai shokudou-themed lol (ignore the locker)






still got a ways to go!


----------



## boring (Aug 6, 2017)

Charlotte is an anime I have always been a mega stan for, it makes me sad that it was so rushed at the end though


----------



## theGoomy (Aug 6, 2017)

I'm very eclectic. I love Soul Eater, One Piece, Madoka Magika and Berserk. Lately I've read some Junji Ito manga!


----------



## noxephi (Aug 7, 2017)

My top three faves are Fullmetal Alchemist Brotherhood, JoJo's Bizarre Adventure, and Mob Psycho 100. I really don't watch a whole lot of anime tbh, but I like the series I've seen.


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Aug 14, 2017)

watching Ace of Diamond
Miyuki


----------



## Greys0n (Aug 16, 2017)

My Little Monster i like manga and anime


----------



## primandimproper (Aug 16, 2017)

Rurouni Kenshin, Fruits Basket, InuYasha, Death Note, Cardcaptor Sakura, Madoka Magicka, and Dengeki Daisy are my all time favorites. But I'm always on the lookout for a halfway decent shoujo manga, so if anyone has recommendations they'd like to share, I'd greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Irelia (Aug 16, 2017)

primandimproper said:


> Rurouni Kenshin, Fruits Basket, InuYasha, Death Note, Cardcaptor Sakura, Madoka Magicka, and Dengeki Daisy are my all time favorites. But I'm always on the lookout for a halfway decent shoujo manga, so if anyone has recommendations they'd like to share, I'd greatly appreciate it.



fruits basket was my first anime
I loved it and I loved the main pairing a lot

I wish it had more episodes


----------



## primandimproper (Aug 17, 2017)

Shiemi said:


> fruits basket was my first anime
> I loved it and I loved the main pairing a lot
> 
> I wish it had more episodes



You should read the manga. It goes on a lot longer and is *so* much better than the anime. There are a lot of stories you miss out on by just watching the anime with this particular series.


----------



## Oldcatlady (Aug 18, 2017)

ive been reading a lot of romance webtoons recently. my fav right now are: siren's lament, unstoppable siblings, secret crush

uwu


----------



## --- (Aug 18, 2017)

i've been in love with kimi no na wa since last summer. i'm also binging on monster right now which is prob gunna be my favourite series to date.


----------



## Balverine (Aug 18, 2017)

JoJo's BA, Space Dandy, FLCL, Fullmetal Alchemist, Dragon Ball, and One Piece!!
I've recently been investing in the jjba hardback manga, and boooyyy

I actually god ID'd when I was buying some of the manga lmaoo


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Aug 31, 2017)

Has anyone seen the new Fairy Tail movie?


----------



## namiieco (Aug 31, 2017)

mmmm kakegurui is good 

also finished watching ookami shoujo to kuro ouji a few days ago which was pretty good


----------



## 50m4ra (Aug 31, 2017)

I really don't like anime or manga bit I do love watching Pokemon THE first season and I watched a bit of another Pokemon series ( rse with that "I wanna be a hero" or whatever )


----------



## glass (Aug 31, 2017)

i'm only enjoy watching korean and american//english media so and i havent really given anime//manga a chance to prove its worth to me i suppose >_<:: my old friend used to throw bugeyed school girl drawings in my face all the time and i think my reluctance to watch or read anything stems for that ... i hate to be a hateful person but those drawings were drewn particularly poorly ... maybe i should give the professionals of japan a chance!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 31, 2017)

King of the Hill is the only good anime out there... the only one I'll ever watch.


----------



## Kautalya (Sep 1, 2017)

Osomatsu-san is my fav anime c;;;;;


----------



## michan (Sep 1, 2017)

ao haru ride <3

my favorite manga back in high school haha


----------



## Nightstar (Sep 1, 2017)

The only newer things I've watched are Yuri on Ice!!, Little Witch Academia, and a couple episodes of Sakura Quest and Boku no Hero Academia. 

Mostly I like slightly older stuff from when I was in my early-mid teens. Fullmetal Alchemist and basically any CLAMP series.


----------



## piichinu (Sep 1, 2017)

found a good one recently, kodocha


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Sep 2, 2017)

any baseball anime besides ace of diamond, major and big windup?


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Sep 19, 2017)

Watching Lovely Complex....it's hilarious...gotta read the manga too


----------



## DJStarstryker (Sep 19, 2017)

Luna Moonbug said:


> any baseball anime besides ace of diamond, major and big windup?



Starring guys or girls? I really liked Princess Nine and Taisho Baseball Girls, but those were both about all-girl baseball teams.


----------



## Jellieyz (Sep 19, 2017)

I really liked Haikyuu, so much so that I rewatched the entire third season in like a day. Also watched the second half of the second season, just to see all the teams that they beat and made literal crap puns of the team names to my brother.

Other than that, I love any manga or anime with supwerpowers. Right now, My Hero Academia is my favourite right now but also been watching Kakegurui and Fate: Apocrypha


----------



## oath2order (Sep 19, 2017)

Is Hatsune Miku an anime?


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Sep 23, 2017)

Jellieyz said:


> I really liked Haikyuu, so much so that I rewatched the entire third season in like a day. Also watched the second half of the second season, just to see all the teams that they beat and made literal crap puns of the team names to my brother.
> 
> Other than that, I love any manga or anime with supwerpowers. Right now, My Hero Academia is my favourite right now but also been watching Kakegurui and Fate: Apocrypha



The match with Shiratorizawa was great but i really like the match with Aoba Johsai...it was awesome...i read the manga too, (spoiler) Hinata learning to receive....


----------



## Hyoon (Sep 23, 2017)

I really like sport anime!!! Granted I've been very out of the loops with anime lately so I haven't seen some new ones but I like: Haikyuu, Kuroko no Basketball, and Free!. I highly recommend them all  

I also like shoujo but I prefer manga for them for some reason (mainly cause I find manga art to be more detailed and pretty I guess). Gekkan Shoujo Nozaki-kun (one of my all time favorites really), Ao Haru Ride, Horimiya, Orange (!!!1 so good highly recommend), Fruit Basket, and Cheese in the Trap (manhwa, but still count though I think). I'm probably forgetting a whole bunch x:

Some top favorites in no particular genres or order are FMA:B, Attack on Titan, Clannad After Story, Natsume Yuujinchou, Psycho Pass, Shinsekai Yori, Madoka Magica, Durarara.... So many I could just go on and on lol. Man I wanna rewatch some now that I'm thinking about them as well aha

I'm also really into anime movies as well but that's gonna be another long list lmao.


----------



## PaperCat (Sep 23, 2017)

I am pretty out of date with anime minus one punch man. 
i love gundam series, rurouni kenshin, cowboy bebop, yu yu hakusho, wolf's rain, cybog 009, case closed, samurai champloo...


----------



## Princess Mipha (Sep 23, 2017)

Higurashi No Naku Koro Ni, Umineko No Naku Koro Ni, Deadman Wonderland, Death Note,
... basically I love every Anime that is super brutal / horror..
my brother once said I am "Rika Furude" from Higurashi.. lmfao I didn't knew I am THAT crazy..


Spoiler: Nipah~


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Sep 24, 2017)

watching Bakuman


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Sep 24, 2017)

Pokemon, seasons 1-3.


----------



## Ackee (Sep 24, 2017)

i love pokespe and natsume yuujinchou!!! i can re-watch/read those over and over again.


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Sep 29, 2017)

Will be watching "In another world" this weekend


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Sep 30, 2017)

watching "World Trigger"
it's pretty good....check it out !!!


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Oct 1, 2017)

now watching "Ushio and Tora"....they're so freaking funny...lmao


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Oct 8, 2017)

watching Knights & Magic....the protagonist looks like a girl though....Ernesti "Eru" Echavalier.....i think this anime/manga are made for boys...all about robots...


----------



## mitfy (Oct 8, 2017)

here's what i've watched



Spoiler



❤ haikyuu!! 
❤ osomatsu-san 
❤ free! 
attack on titan 
❤ puella magi madoka magica 
one punch man 
❤ ouran high school host club 
tokyo ghoul 
death note 
kiznaiver 
sakamoto desu ga? 
tanaka-kun is always listless 
servamp 
hibike! euphonium
❤ boku no hero academia



the ones w/ hearts are my favorites.
i've only read the manga for haikyuu, attack on titan (i'm behind on this one), and i'm currently in progress reading bnha.

there's a lot on my to-watch list tbh lol


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Nov 3, 2017)

watching Toriko


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Nov 11, 2017)

still watching One Piece lol....i will never get tired of this anime/manga
still missing Fairy Tail though


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 11, 2017)

Luna Moonbug said:


> watching "World Trigger"
> it's pretty good....check it out !!!
> View attachment 208794



oh god i watched that one (Dont think i finished it because i stopped watching anime before it stopped airing) and i thought it'd be 25 episodes or something but then it just kept going and i felt like i had to keep watching it ... it got really boring but apparently i watched 48 episodes?????? hfddshsfjhsh they could have made it so much shorter, not a lot happened in each episode and they could have easily cut it down to at least 2/3rds of the final lenght aaaaaaaa a a a .


----------



## lunatepic (Nov 11, 2017)

hhhhHH finished watching shinsekai yori a while back and can't get it out of my head. it starts off kinda slow but turned out to be one of the most immersive and satisfying shows I've ever watched


----------



## nanamii (Nov 11, 2017)

madoka magica is my all time favorite anime uwu


----------



## TykiButterfree (Nov 11, 2017)

My favorite anime is Code Geass. Though I recently watched Yuri on Ice and that one is really good too. I can't wait for a second season. One Punch Man is getting a second season too and that show is pretty ridiculous so I will probably watch it. It is just the site I used to use for watching anime kind of died so now I need to find a new one and I haven't been having good luck so far.


----------



## dedenne (Nov 11, 2017)

Pokemon

Lol that's it xD


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Nov 13, 2017)

TykiButterfree said:


> My favorite anime is Code Geass. Though I recently watched Yuri on Ice and that one is really good too. I can't wait for a second season. One Punch Man is getting a second season too and that show is pretty ridiculous so I will probably watch it. It is just the site I used to use for watching anime kind of died so now I need to find a new one and I haven't been having good luck so far.



whooaaah.....one punch man getting second season....i can't wait....i think he's funny...lol


----------



## angiepie (Nov 14, 2017)

Erased is my favorite. I absolutely loved(love) Made in Abyss, Your Lie in April, She and Her Cat, 3gatsu No Lion, Konosuba, Madoka, Shirokuma Cafe and Gin no Saji. 

Psycho Pass was amazing as well. The second season wasn't as good though.

Oooh "Your Name" was a really good movie. I need to watch "A Silent Voice."


----------



## Bellxis (Nov 14, 2017)

angiepie said:


> Erased is my favorite. I absolutely loved(love) Made in Abyss, Your Lie in April, She and Her Cat, 3gatsu No Lion, Konosuba, Madoka, Shirokuma Cafe and Gin no Saji.
> 
> Psycho Pass was amazing as well. The second season wasn't as good though.
> 
> Oooh "Your Name" was a really good movie. I need to watch "A Silent Voice."



i saw 'a silent voice' in cinemas a few months and it's amazing! it's definitely such a emotional ride but it's so beautiful <3 my favourite emotional anime trio is 'your name', 'a silent voice' and 'the girl who leapt through time'


----------



## namiieco (Nov 14, 2017)

I watched the movie sequel for Kyoukai no Kanata (Beyond the Boundary) yesterday and it was pretty good. I had no idea they had a sequel.


----------



## KnoxUK (Nov 14, 2017)

Jo jo's Bizzare Adventure. My hero academia and Mobile suit Gundam


----------



## WordKnight (Nov 14, 2017)

Fruits basket is my guilty pleasure because its was my first manga, and as far as anime goes my favorites include ones such as Soul Eater, Pandora Hearts, Shiki and, Psycho pass(my favorite) pretty much total opposites to fruits basket.


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Dec 26, 2017)

watching "The Batman"


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 26, 2017)

Anime: Dragon Ball Super
Manga: Berserk (been waiting for new chapters since forever lol)


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Dec 27, 2017)

Ive liked many, and disliked many.. Don?t have time to name them all so luckily I had made a Myanimelist a while back (when I had the chance to write them down, might not even be all. Might be missing a few entires but oh well XD )

https://myanimelist.net/profile/soradeatheater

All the manga on my list is what I own.


----------



## Oldcatlady (Jan 4, 2018)

I just read Killing stalking, which is a nice change from all the shoujo manga i usually read

it was probably one of the most disturbing **** i've ever read, but it was rly entertaining and addicting xD
i think i need to get more into horror/mystery/psychological mangas


----------



## HappyTails (Jan 4, 2018)

SoraDeathEater said:


> Ive liked many, and disliked many.. Don’t have time to name them all so luckily I had made a Myanimelist a while back (when I had the chance to write them down, might not even be all. Might be missing a few entires but oh well XD )
> 
> https://myanimelist.net/profile/soradeatheater
> 
> All the manga on my list is what I own.




Oh, you have one of those too? Awesome! I'm going to go stalk it. 

Here's mine for anyone who is interested

https://myanimelist.net/profile/Ari_the_Lioness


I have too many favorite Anime but my favorite is and will always be Sailor Moon. First anime I've ever watched.


----------



## SpookyMemes (Jan 5, 2018)

I was bored on Netflix so I decided to go through the anime section and I found the Seven Deadly Sins. I'm on episode 20 right now, I'm loving it so far


----------



## Sgt.Groove (Jan 5, 2018)

I love the Berserk and Evangelion movies, I still watch one piece and I used to watch quite a large amount of anime before but now I just don't have the time :c (first anime I ever saw was cardcaptor, I 100% recommend the show and the bonus shorts :3)


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Jan 5, 2018)

HappyTails said:


> Oh, you have one of those too? Awesome! I'm going to go stalk it.
> 
> Here's mine for anyone who is interested
> 
> ...



That was the first I’ve ever watched too!  then “Mew Mew Power” (Tokyo Mew Mew) And Cardcaptor Sakura. Though of the three Cardcaptor skaura is my all time favorite


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Jan 29, 2018)

Watching Hunter x Hunter


----------



## Ditz (Jan 30, 2018)

NGE has been a huge favorite of mine for many years, I don't know if anything will beat that for me


----------



## Lemonsky (Jan 31, 2018)

Made in Abyss was the best anime I've seen in quite a while. I didn't struggle to get through even a single episode, which is honestly surprising since I tend to lose interest in many series pretty quickly. It's not that it'd be the series' fault, it's just that it feels hard to keep myself interested in shows in general.


----------



## Warrior (Jan 31, 2018)

My favorites are the original Eva series and EoE (I DETEST the rebuilds) and the Berserk manga, again, I detest modern berserk anime, but I liked the golden age movies... mainly. 

The seasonal anime I'm watching this time are Koi wa Ameagari no You ni, Violet Evergarden, and Popteamepic. I might pick up the Antartica anime and Darling in the Franxx. Not sure yet.


----------



## 50m4ra (Jan 31, 2018)

All I've ever watched was Pokemon lol and that's only the first season- then long time later some of the trash bw


----------



## piercedhorizon (Jan 31, 2018)

Ive been into a couple lately, Miss Kobayashi's Dragonmaid & Eromanga sensei being the two right now.


----------



## Minto (Jan 31, 2018)

Jojo's Bizarre Adventure is my favorite manga and anime, but recently I finished reading Devilman


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Feb 3, 2018)

watching "The Batman"
so many Batman series lol


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Feb 10, 2018)

watching "Wolf Children"
great movie...


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Feb 11, 2018)

watching Knight's & Magic


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Feb 11, 2018)

watching Ghost Hunt now


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Feb 14, 2018)

Happy Valentine's Day

some of the greatest love story in anime

Toradora
Kimi ni todoke
Say I love you
Kamisama Kiss
Maid Sama

what's your favorite love story in anime


----------



## DJStarstryker (Feb 15, 2018)

I'm currently watching Cowboy Bebop for the first time. I know, it's weird, considering how long I've been into anime. I mean, I was into anime before it started airing on Cartoon Network for the first time! But I just couldn't get into it back then. I thought it was boring. I do appreciate it more now though. 



Luna Moonbug said:


> Happy Valentine's Day
> 
> some of the greatest love story in anime
> 
> ...



Your Lie in April. That show is AMAZING. Everyone who likes love stories and/or classical music should watch it.


----------



## Greys0n (Feb 15, 2018)

I like comedy with romantic


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Feb 24, 2018)

it's been awhile...will be watching One Piece...


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Feb 25, 2018)

Princess Jellyfish any good?


----------



## Lancelot (Feb 25, 2018)

I watched Kakegarui and it was really good. Might be a bit weird for some people though


----------



## KAnaliseY (Feb 25, 2018)

I'm a huge fan of sports anime.
I especially enjoyed Free!, Haikyuu, Kuroko no Basket, and Prince of Stride 
Hetalia was my first anime, though.


----------



## watercolorwish (Feb 25, 2018)

i finished little witch academia a few weeks ago which was amazing

just started soul eater two days ago and am pleasantly surprised at how much i'm liking it. it always seemed too shonen for me since i like shoujo anime more like sailor moon, madoka magica, etc. but i always liked the art style of soul eater especially makka and soul's character designs so i finally gave it a watch and its really good. i love the halloween vibe!!


----------



## Milleram (Feb 26, 2018)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Princess Jellyfish any good?



I loved Princess Jellyfish. It might not be for everyone, but I thought it was really cute and funny. Plus, it's only like 11 episodes, so it's really easy to get through.


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Apr 6, 2018)

KAnaliseY said:


> I'm a huge fan of sports anime.
> I especially enjoyed Free!, Haikyuu, Kuroko no Basket, and Prince of Stride
> Hetalia was my first anime, though.



i love all those...but never seen Hetalia...will check it out...but my fav is Kuroko....


----------



## Raayzx (Apr 6, 2018)

Dragon ball :3 love all series and doraemon too


----------



## tokkio (Apr 8, 2018)

took a break from updating myself/watching anime and manga but i just finished watching boku no hero academia last last week and im so hooked on the series because it's just so damn amazing 

all the characters are great and loveable and i love all of them actually (except the grape guy lol he's just annoying), even the bad guys!! great designs, and they're all interesting and have depth. OP and ED songs are so good as well 

also love how it isn't as predictable as you'd think it would be. the main protag doesn't always get the glory of being in the first place, he doesn't magically just be able to use his power well, stuff happen for reasons and those somehow just flow naturally within the plot... etc etc. 

season 3 has just been recently released, but i started reading the manga as soon as i finished it because i cant wait for season 3 lol


----------



## dveggs (Apr 8, 2018)

I used to be big on thriller/suspense anime like gakkou gurashi, shiki, higurashi, and another, and before that i watched allll the mainstream stuff like Naruto, one piece, bleach, fairy tale, yuri on ice, aot, death note etc etc. I've also watched Miss Kobayashi's dragon maid  and myriad colors phantom world but now like...i havent really watched anything in a year besides houseki no kuni and it was so WORTH IT bc the anime community outright shames people who like CG anime, and now that I've disconnected from it I can watch CG in peace and houseki no kuni has got to be the BEST anime i have ever watched.


----------



## partangel (Apr 28, 2018)

Romcom & psychological are some of my favorite genres but honestly i like everything as long as its good... Some of my favorite pieces are oyasumi punpun, gakuen alice, cowboy bebop & nana! i also had a phase where i was super invested in shoujo (manga) and i can.. assure you that ive at least read the first chapter of 80% of shoujo mangas available online lmao


----------



## luna-melody (Apr 28, 2018)

My favorites are "Erased" and "Tamako Love Story", my favorite manga is probably "Last Game"(ik so basic lmao) im currently watching "Ranma 1/2" and its pretty good as well


----------



## kuroichigo (Apr 30, 2018)

For currently airing shows, I'd recommend Wotakoi and Magical Girl Ore! I'm also enjoying Boueibu, which is similar to MGO (both are magical girl parodies), but the humour is a bit more hit or miss I think.


----------



## calamitybot (Apr 30, 2018)

I don't watch a lot of different anime or manga, but I've been trying to get into Jojo. My main gripe is that everything is pretty complex- there's a lot of characters that die off or just become irrelevant and it's hard to keep mental track of what's happening. Also, unpopular opinion, I like part one.

- - - Post Merge - - -



poyonomatopoeia said:


> i finished little witch academia a few weeks ago which was amazing
> 
> just started soul eater two days ago and am pleasantly surprised at how much i'm liking it. it always seemed too shonen for me since i like shoujo anime more like sailor moon, madoka magica, etc. but i always liked the art style of soul eater especially makka and soul's character designs so i finally gave it a watch and its really good. i love the halloween vibe!!



oh my god I love soul eater so much. It was one of my first animes that I watched all the way through, and I'm trying to collect the manga. The jokes can feel really frustrating sometimes because "haha im male protag. boobs xDDD" but sdkjlahfuijkandbhf dont even. GET me STARTED on the things i like about soul eater. I love the art in soul eater so much and the voice actors are all greatAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA soul eater is so good!!!!! and yeah the character designs for most of the characters are so good! i dont like black star and tsubakis designs along with makas dad but the rest of the designs in the series are so nice jmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## deuces (Apr 30, 2018)

i like horror in everything so attack on titan and death note hold a very special place in my heart! c:
still havent finished season two yet.. yikes


----------



## Pretty Dead Boy (Apr 30, 2018)

Gekkan Shoujo Nozaki-Kun is a hilarious anime series I can watch multiple times. For manga series, my all-time favorite is Shimanami Tasogare. The art style, the characters, the story all mean so much to me


----------



## kiwi-strawberry (Apr 30, 2018)

I don't read manga but I would REALLY like to!! I don't particularly like a lot of animes either; I stopped watching them for a good couple years at one point. I saw one getting really popular on deviantArt in 2016 though, and tried to watch it, but lost interest. Then at the end of 2017 I tried to watch it again and got completely hooked. That anime is Osomatsu-San! It's so wonderfully unique and daring, and it is honestly hilarious. Everything about it, from the perfectly fitting voice acting to the wonderful art and colors, is incredibly enticing and magical. Yet, the anime stays shockingly realistic (looking at you, ep. 9 and ep. 24), _especially_ because my family has six kids as well! As the oldest sibling in my family, I love Osomatsu so much, and I really do relate to him as the sh**ty one. On a side note, and tying in with the fact that I want to read manga, does anyone know where I can find a translated version of Osomatsu-San's manga? I'd absolutely love to read it but I don't speak Japanese ;;


----------



## pinkbunny (May 2, 2018)

I used to be obsessed with anime and manga years ago but I can't lie I feel like as I got older it appealed less to me. I've seen a lot of series but I don't remeber a lot of them ahahaha. That being said there are some certain series that always stuck out and I re-watch and enjoy every now and again like Death Note, AoT and Soul Eater. I've tried watching new series but I haven't really been getting stuck into them like I used to.


----------



## KnoxUK (May 2, 2018)

pinkbunny said:


> I used to be obsessed with anime and manga years ago but I can't lie I feel like as I got older it appealed less to me. I've seen a lot of series but I don't remeber a lot of them ahahaha. That being said there are some certain series that always stuck out and I re-watch and enjoy every now and again like Death Note, AoT and Soul Eater. I've tried watching new series but I haven't really been getting stuck into them like I used to.



You should watch the Castlevania anime, its on netflex. It's only 4 episodes and its really enjoyable to watch, I doubt you get stuck on it either


----------



## Luna Moonbug (May 25, 2018)

watching Moribito Guardian of the Spirit...Balsa's awesome...


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Jun 2, 2018)

watching kuroko no basket this weekend...i love this anime


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Jun 2, 2018)

Oooh...new Sword Art Online Alternative GGO


----------



## magicaldonkey (Jun 3, 2018)

most of my friends seem to love sailor moon, manga and anime in general

but i’m not much of a fan of it myself tbh,.


----------



## deuces (Jun 3, 2018)

not a huge fan but i HAVE been getting into attack on titan, which is a blessing since i love gore
other than that nothing since past obsessions with death note lmaoo


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Jun 6, 2018)

watching the first SAO....i can't help watching it again lol


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Jun 8, 2018)

kuroko no basket for the win


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Jun 9, 2018)

kimi ni todoke always makes me teary eyed


----------



## Envy (Jun 9, 2018)

My top favorites are:

One Piece
Rose of Versailles
Ouran High School Host Club
Gurren Lagann
Jojo's Bizarre Adventure (2012 series)
Hunter x Hunter (2011)

I watch a fair bit of anime, but these are my favorites.


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Jun 10, 2018)

Envy said:


> My top favorites are:
> 
> One Piece
> Rose of Versailles
> ...



cool....not seen rose of versailles and gurren lagann yet...thanks for sharing...


----------



## Trundle (Jun 10, 2018)

Been watching Boku No Hero Academia, but I've watched a few others. Assassination Classroom is one of my favorites.


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Jun 15, 2018)

Watching D. Gray-man


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Jun 15, 2018)

got bored with d. gray-man
watching ultimate otaku teacher


----------



## uwuzumakii (Jun 15, 2018)

I've watched Nichijou, Lucky Star, Fairy Tail, Ouran Highschool Host Club, Soul Eater, Black Butler, Made in Abyss, Sword Art Online (II), Boku no Hero Academia Tsuyu best girl, Death Note, and JoJo's Bizarre Adventure. Soul Eater is definitely my favorite.


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow (Jun 15, 2018)

Full metal alchemist brotherhood was amazing, oran high school host club was funny, your lie in April was great, blue exorcist was awesome, one punch man was wonderful, I really like fairy tail but I?m pretty far behind in that I probably won?t catch up anytime soon lol. As for manga I haven?t read much I think the only manga I?ve read was death note which was amazing


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Jun 17, 2018)

started watching Boruto....pretty interesting seeing naruto and others "mini me" lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



BluePikachu47 said:


> I've watched Nichijou, Lucky Star, Fairy Tail, Ouran Highschool Host Club, Soul Eater, Black Butler, Made in Abyss, Sword Art Online (II), Boku no Hero Academia Tsuyu best girl, Death Note, and JoJo's Bizarre Adventure. Soul Eater is definitely my favorite.



i miss fairy tail....now that the manga's over...i haven't watched the anime yet...i wonder how far the anime is now?


----------



## uwuzumakii (Jun 18, 2018)

Luna Moonbug said:


> i miss fairy tail....now that the manga's over...i haven't watched the anime yet...i wonder how far the anime is now?



There's currently 277 episodes and 9 OVAs, and they're making another season later this year.


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Jun 18, 2018)

BluePikachu47 said:


> There's currently 277 episodes and 9 OVAs, and they're making another season later this year.



that's cool....i will start watching again when i'm done with Boruto


----------



## dimicrow (Jun 18, 2018)

Love Stage ;v;


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Jun 19, 2018)

*spoiler alert*

warning : spoiler alert

Boruto Naruto the next generation

i think this kashin koji is jiraiya....



Spoiler: kashin koji


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Jun 22, 2018)

TGIF !!!!
i'm going to watch old school anime
"Justine League Unlimited"


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Jun 23, 2018)

Watching Major 2
it's about the son of Shigeno and Satou...pretty interesing


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Jun 30, 2018)

watching Justice League Unlimited...still love the old super heroes 
my favorite is still Batman


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Jul 7, 2018)

watching ikki tousen...i like the fighting scenes just don't like to see all those underwears  >.>


----------



## kkisland (Jul 7, 2018)

I've been really interested in My Hero Academia recently o: For some reason I've been living under a rock and haven't heard about it until like last month! It's really good and def a sort of newbie anime from what I can tell, but I enjoy the series. I just like the idea of superheroes a lot.


----------



## neoratz (Jul 7, 2018)

mha was pretty cool i watched a bit of it! deku is so sweet

i already said this somewhere else but my favorite anime is a tie between PMMM, devilman (the ova), and popee the performer! i don't read a lot of manga tho so there's no tie for that lol my favorite manga would probably just have to be devilman


----------



## TheCrystalClods (Jul 7, 2018)

I’m watching Your Lie In April for at least the 27th time haha


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Jul 8, 2018)

okay....don't watch Toriko when you're hungry ...geezz now i'm gazillion hungrier than before


----------



## joombo (Jul 9, 2018)

Fairytail - Great, Interesting characters, Solid storyline and long enough to binge for weeks.


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Jul 13, 2018)

joombo said:


> Fairytail - Great, Interesting characters, Solid storyline and long enough to binge for weeks.



I do miss Fairy Tail manga.  I haven't been watching new episodes on the anime side.  I wonder how far along they are now compare to the manga.  The fighting scene's going to be epic.


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 13, 2018)

I’m not really into anime, but I liked Soul Eater. I tried to get into Fairy Tail. It was okay, but not my thing.


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Jan 13, 2019)

wow....it's been a long time since i watch Bleach...starting it from the beginning....so nostalgic....


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 13, 2019)

*Luna Moonbug*

I wish you luck. I still can't believe I've actively seen all those episodes as they came out given how long that anime is haha.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I greatly prefer anime movies, so basically anything Ghibli and Satoshi Kon.
In terms of series, I usually like shorter things as pacing is taken more into account. A lot of animes are unnecessarily long.
Some of my favorites are Serial Experiments Lain, Paranoia Agent, and even Land of the Lustrous (was very pleasantly suprised by this one).
For manga I've basically read everything Junji Ito besides Tomie; I really regret not asking for this for X-Mas haha.


----------



## Aniko (Jan 13, 2019)

I haven't read manga for a while but I liked Beck.


----------



## watercolorwish (Jan 14, 2019)

I recently finished Shiki and while I haven't read the manga, it feels like one of those situations where the manga is better than the anime, but i have no idea lol

Should I watch Granblue Fantasy??


----------



## Burumun (Jan 14, 2019)

I watched the first episode of The Promised Neverland shortly after it came out, then proceeded to read the entire manga over the span of about two days because I couldn't wait for the anime to actually, seriously start. It's so good and I can't wait for the next chapter to come out.


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Feb 17, 2019)

watching Naruto Shippuden...the intro music so nostalgic


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 18, 2019)

I like and actively watch Black Clover, My Hero Academia (Boku No Hero somethin?) and Mob Pycho 100. I did watch Bleach the Movie and it seems like an anime I would like to watch.


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Feb 23, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> I like and actively watch Black Clover, My Hero Academia (Boku No Hero somethin?) and Mob Pycho 100. I did watch Bleach the Movie and it seems like an anime I would like to watch.



Bleach is great...like One Piece & Naruto...

at the moment, i started watching Boruto...so cool seeing everyone all grown up and married from Naruto


----------



## dedenne (Feb 23, 2019)

the disastrous life of saiki k is absolute gold


----------



## PaperCat (Feb 23, 2019)

Stuff from the 90's and early 2000's mostly. I don't keep up with anime anymore.  So basically Cowboy Bebop, various Gundum series, Zoids, Rurouni Kenshin, Yu Yu Hakusho, Case Closed, Trigun, Outlaw Star, Peacemaker Kurogane. Stuff like that.


----------



## gobby (Feb 24, 2019)

PaperCat said:


> Stuff from the 90's and early 2000's mostly. I don't keep up with anime anymore.  So basically Cowboy Bebop, various Gundum series, Zoids, Rurouni Kenshin, Yu Yu Hakusho, Case Closed, Trigun, Outlaw Star, Peacemaker Kurogane. Stuff like that.



I love cased closed and their twelve thousand movies :,^D


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Feb 24, 2019)

i just heard that they're going to continue Fruit Baskets.....my fav is Momiji lol...he's so cute


----------



## joombo (Mar 5, 2019)

Watched Cowboy Bebop and can't wait for season 2 for Made in Abyss... I'll add the others to my watchlist although I already have Evangelion in mine.


----------



## allisonalt (Mar 5, 2019)

I'd say Jojo's Bizarre Adventure, Devilman, and Kill la Kill would be the anime I like the most, but I also like Madoka and Gurren Lagann. 

Then again, I don't really keep up with anime unless a show is hyped and fits my interests, which isn't very common.


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Mar 9, 2019)

i thought i'm an anime/manga geek but with the titles you've all listed here, i'm not even qualified to call myself 1% geek lol


----------



## Milatea (Mar 9, 2019)

I don't watch a lot of Anime, but I absolutely love RWBY and I cannot wait for the next season to come out.


----------



## petaltail (Mar 9, 2019)

i don't watch much anime or read manga that often anymore, but my brother recently recommended me the promised neverland to read and i'm liking it so far! i also quite like the pop team epic manga which i'm reading at the same time as tpn lol
aaand my all-time favourite anime is hunter x hunter! i haven't watched any new stuff recently but when i do get that urge to watch anime i always find myself rewatching hxh~


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 9, 2019)

I didn’t really get into anime until this last year, but the animes I’ve watched from start to finish are Parasyte: The Maxim, Cowboy Bebop, Dragon Ball Z Kai, Dragon Ball Super, My Hero Academia, Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood, RWBY, Gurren Lagann, and Kill la Kill.  I also just finished episodes 7 and 8 of gen:LOCK, thereby finishing the first season of it, and it was pretty good.  The only two animes that I’m watching right now are Black Clover and HunterxHunter.  I’m all caught up with Black Clover’s 73 episodes, and I’ve watched the first 30 episodes of HunterxHunter so far.  Anyway, I’m really glad this thread is still active.  Got to talk about anime somewhere.


----------



## Luna Moonbug (May 8, 2019)

they remake the fruit basket anime...i was hoping they would continue the story...i still like the original fruit basket anime


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (May 8, 2019)

Attack on Titan is my favourite anime. I also loved Death Note


----------



## abc123wee (May 11, 2019)

Cowboy Bebop is really good, but I'm sure everyone here has seen it lol

I love how stylized and different it is from most anime


----------



## LadyDestani (May 11, 2019)

Some of my favorite anime are:

- Elfen Lied
- Serial Experiments Lain
- Vampire Princess Miyu (OVAs)
- Record of Lodoss War
- Vampire Hunter D
- Perfect Blue
- Pom Poko
- Witch Hunter Robin
- Attack on Titan
- Death Note


----------



## Dekufangirl (May 11, 2019)

I like a lot of animes : My Hero Academia, Sword art online, Tokyo Ghoul, Beyblade Burst and Pokemon but my main favourite anime is My Hero Academia


----------



## Hat' (May 12, 2019)

I really like Re:zero. It was so scary tho (I don't really like gore or horror animes), but I loved the story. I had the bad idea to watch it at night, at 4AM, it was HORRIBLE. I literally cried because of how hard it was to watch, I was so lost and hopeless for the character that I burst into tears kjlfdskml.
On a "brighter" note I liked Charlotte, the story was really cool and I liked the whole vibe of the anime.

Also I liked Punchline! Which is a very very short anime but still is amazing in my opinion. I love the graphics and the scenario is wonderful. Really, you should watch it.


----------



## Olympus (May 19, 2019)

*Well...*

I've recently gotten into My Hero Academia. But i've always watched Attack on titan, HunterXHunter, and Blue Exorcist. I also just got into Black Clover


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Aug 3, 2019)

I don't often have time to watch anime or its movies, but the ones I got a chance to watch and liked

Cowboy Bebop
heard it was good, gave it a watch and I didnot regret it

Wolf Children
I can watch this 100 times and still like it

Princess mononoke
I liked this one a lot, just wish the main characters rather than parting ways in the end became a pair x) I got the reason why they had to though

Nausicca of the wind valley

Porcco Rosso
most studio ghibli movies are such a relaxing experience

Ponyo
most people I heard from told me this movie was bad, but I gave it a chance, and it became a favorite for me

My neighbor totoro

My neighbors the yamadas (i think that was the name) I really loved the artstyle and funny slice of life style, it made me crave for more. Too bad studio ghibli doesn't do sequels it seems. 

Cardcaptor Sakura!!

There's others i watched but liked not loved or can only watch once

Dragon Ball was my favorite up until the buu saga

Sailormoon I liked, but I can't sit through it again it's pretty repetitive, so I rather read the manga or just watch my favorite parts

I like 5 centimeters per second only for the art, actually the story wasn't bad I just hated the ending. xc even in the manga

Mangas i loved that i got to read

I loooooove Pokemon the manga version

I loved A Silent Voice I can read that so mamy times over and not get bored of it

Golden time
I went in it thinking it be generic or bad but I became addicted to the story

I prefer elfen lieds manga version over the anime

Sailormoons manga is better than the anime imo.

I liked Hikaru no go manga and anime except for the ending, but I can still reread or rewatch it

Girl who leapt through time was fun but the ending to me was lacking

Slam Dunk manga I don't like sports, but I somehow loved this manga!

Black Cat

Narutos manga is better imo but Naruto has its flaws I still enjoy reading it

INUYASHA!

Death note was so addicting (the anime wasnt as good as the manga imo) but the quality dropped, to me, when L died. I didn't like near. still don't . and misa to me took away from the story and cheapened it.

A promised neverland
I highly recommend this manga

- - - Post Merge - - -

forgot to add kiki's delivery service to the list!


----------



## Wiimfiuser (Dec 8, 2020)

Sword Art Online Anime. SPLATOON MANGA! BEYBLADE ANIME! SONIC X LOL AND MY HERO. Oh! I forgot about Future Card Buddyfight.


----------



## Neb (Dec 8, 2020)

While most TV shows don’t hold my interest for long, I enjoy comedy and thriller anime from time to time. Daily Lives of High School Boys, Welcome to The N.H.K, and The Promised Neverland are personal favorites.

I prefer reading manga, but it’s painfully expensive and I don’t want to pirate. Maybe someday I’ll grow my collection more.


----------



## Ghibli (Dec 9, 2020)

Anyone who hasn't checked out Sing Yesterday For Me or March Comes In Like a Lion.. I highly recommend them ! though melancholy in nature, they are both beautiful art styles on their own and have a touching heart to heart take.


----------



## amemome (Dec 9, 2020)

Currently really into Digimon 2020! It hits me really deep in my nostalgic old heart.


----------



## Mintygreen (Dec 13, 2020)

I'm currently reading blue exorcist, noragami, and tbhk!

I'm pretty far in the first two but I just started reading tbhk. 

For anime, I just finished rewatching Durarara with my sister. I watched it back in 2016 and introduced my sister to it! I'm not currently watching watching anything at the moment.


----------



## KimiyoCake (Dec 29, 2020)

This is whats listed as my favorites on my myanimelist lol: 

Fugou Keiji Balance: Unlimited
Boku no Hero Academia
IDOLiSH7
Yuri!!! on ICE
Touken Ranbu: Hanamaru
Aoharu x Kikanjuu
Fukigen na Mononokean
Haikyuu!!
Kuroko no Basuke
Katekyo Hitman Reborn!


----------



## Jam86 (Dec 31, 2020)

when it comes to anime, i don't really watch tv shows (unless pokemon counts) however i adore the movies/manga vv

miki falls
this is my favourite manga series, i read it as a child and loved it so much that i still reread it all the time ♡

wolf children
my dad actually got me this movie a few years ago, idk where he found it but i had never heard of it before and i'm so glad i watched it because it was amazing
i bought the manga a while after because most of the time i prefer to read than to watch something ☆

a silent voice 
i can't afford the books because there's so many but i watched the movie on netflix and it was so cute 

your name
i was on the edge of my seat reading this it's an incredible book, i watched the movie after reading the book (as everyone should lol) it was amazing and so pretty ♡

howl's moving castle
i love this movie so much it's actually my favourite movie ever ♡♡♡

the cat returns
this isn't the best movie yet somehow it's amazing, hilarious and i'll probably never get bored of watching it

also the movies: secret world of arrietty, ponyo, my neighbor totoro, when marnie was there


----------



## Kattea (Dec 31, 2020)

I just started The Promised Neverland and I'm really enjoying it! It gives me indie horror game vibes,


----------



## shion (Jan 7, 2021)

my favorites:
devilman (including crybaby)
berserk
gantz
higurashi no naku koro ni
shiki
angel sanctuary
hunter x hunter
jojo's bizarre adventure

owo


----------



## Roserray (Jun 4, 2021)

I love the anime theme. Since I've been watching anime for a long time, I've arranged my room in this style. At first, I only had a sleeping set. When she noticed that I was interested in anime, my mother ordered me two body pillows. During sleep, I always use two pads. As a result, I feel more comfortable sleeping, and my muscles are in a more relaxed state. Usually, pregnant women like to sleep with such pillows because of the heaviness of the abdomen. Now I want more anime-style pajamas, but I don't know where to order them. I'd be happy if you could help me find it here.


----------



## CrankyCupcake (Jun 5, 2021)

*This is all the anime I'm currently watching and have ever watched.* It's a long list because I've been watching for over 20 years. I like variety in my anime diet. Anything from horror and sport to shonen and seinen. Some of my all-time favourite series are One Piece, Monster, Mushishi and Shouwa Genroku Rakugo Shinjuu. ❤

The only manga series I'm currently reading (online at viz.com) are Jujutsu Kaisen and Ao no Exorcist. Before that, I finished Chainsaw Man. That one was a veritable page-turner. Over the years, I've read a lot of manga but the ones that made the greatest impression on me are Berserk, Rurouni Kenshin, Slam Dunk, Saiyuki and One Piece. Pretty old titles. I don't read as much manga as I used to or would like to because it's hard on my elderly eyes. That's why I've switched to reading them on my PC. At least I can enlarge the page on the screen!


----------



## Stnh (Jun 5, 2021)

My favorite is Naruto but I've been watching Haikyuu! Lately


----------



## Darby (Jun 5, 2021)

CrankyCupcake said:


> *This is all the anime I'm currently watching and have ever watched.* It's a long list because I've been watching for over 20 years. I like variety in my anime diet. Anything from horror and sport to shonen and seinen. Some of my all-time favourite series are One Piece, Monster, Mushishi and Shouwa Genroku Rakugo Shinjuu. ❤
> 
> The only manga series I'm currently reading (online at viz.com) are Jujutsu Kaisen and Ao no Exorcist. Before that, I finished Chainsaw Man. That one was a veritable page-turner. Over the years, I've read a lot of manga but the ones that made the greatest impression on me are Berserk, Rurouni Kenshin, Slam Dunk, Saiyuki and One Piece. Pretty old titles. I don't read as much manga as I used to or would like to because it's hard on my elderly eyes. That's why I've switched to reading them on my PC. At least I can enlarge the page on the screen!


Yay you, impressive list to say the least but!!! GinTama is missing and I didn’t see Inu X Boku SS either so how’d you miss those… Wait, Kona Suba… Tell me I missed them and you didn’t???


----------



## CylieDanny (Jun 5, 2021)

Ah, my taste totally varies, I seem to really like sports Anime, *Free/Iwatobi* is my favorite anime of all time, Followed up by none sports anime, Eden of the East, Baccano, Happy Sugar Life, Durarara, Agretsuko, Penguin Drum, Hitojime my Hero, Baka to Test, Angel Beats, Hetalia.

I'm more of a manga person, *No.6* is my favorite manga, of all time, and the anime is just the worst 
ᴵ ᶜᵒᵘˡᵈ ˡᶦᵗᵉʳᵃˡˡʸ ᵍᵒ ᵒⁿ ᵃ ʳᵃⁿᵗ, ᵃᵇᵒᵘᵗ ʰᵒʷ ᵐᵘᶜʰ ᴵ ʰᵃᵗᵉ ᶦᵗ
I recently started reading *Cells at Work* it's really... interesting?  Also started *Rent a Girlfriend* which I like, also reading *My Hero Academia, How to Care for Magical Creatures, various random, Yaoi my friend got me  and Happy Sugar Life!* (Another Favorite) I'm currently awaiting for the next "Candy Colored Complex and Not your Idol" to come out~ The book store is my wallet's kryptonite. I have a very long list of Manga I love, soo I'm not gonna post it lol. 

I also love reading the novel versions, like Penguin Drum, Death Note, Baccano, In Another World with My Smart Phone. Penguin Drum is by far my one of my all time favorites, watched the anime, read the manga, reading the novel, love the sound track. Its soo good!  
Along with Akira, which is also my all time favorite Movie. I even made the main character's jacket in my game!

Alright, I'm done taking up half the page ^^ I didn't realize how long this post was ☺


----------



## CrankyCupcake (Jun 5, 2021)

Darby said:


> Yay you, impressive list to say the least but!!! GinTama is missing and I didn’t see Inu X Boku SS either so how’d you miss those… Wait, Kona Suba… Tell me I missed them and you didn’t???



If only I had 72 hours in a day!   

Every new anime season, I have to make tough choices. I can't watch them all. I've heard so many good things about Gintama but, at that time, my plate was full. Kona Suba doesn't appeal to me based on what I've read. I find most isekai anime to be predictable. And filled to the brim with cute girls and fanservice. (Nothing wrong with cute girls and fanservice! I like fanservice when it isn't over the top. But I prefer cute guys. Having said that, I don't enjoy anime that's basically only a showcase of good-looking guys with flat personalities. I need a good, credible story and interesting characters I can empathize with, regardless of the genre.) Inu x Boku SS looks interesting. I like the seiyuu cast! But it probably happened during a season when I was already following too many series.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jun 6, 2021)

Alright here's some random one's I've watched/read recently and liked. There aren't really spoilers in these just marking them as such:



Spoiler: Nanbaka



I could go on about this, but basically it's four sparkly dudes renowned for being great prison escapists. The plot takes a more serious turn some episodes in, but it might appeal more to like a younger teen audience lol. The manga's a lot further along than the anime (rip to season 3) and has more slice-of-life stuff. In fact, the manga is currently wrapping up soon.





Spoiler: I Hear the Sunspot



A manga about a hard-of-hearing fella,  Kouhei, and his new buddy Taichi who takes notes for him in class. I haven't finished it but apparently they fall in love.





Spoiler: Wonder Egg Priority



The MC Ai recently went through the loss of a friend, and is guided by Acca and Ura-Acca to this world where she and others gotta crack eggs and defend the person who pops out of them to bring back their dead friends. Yeah that wasn't the best synopsis, best to just watch, it but it deals with a lot of heavy themes that might be best to look up before jumping into it.
Also there's a trans guy and gal, Momo (though some folks bring up that Momo probably isn't because if reasons explained later in the series but idk watch and see what you think).





Spoiler: Weathering With You



Made by the folks who did Your Name. Japan's been experiencing a ton of rain and the main girl Hina can pray it away, but at the price of her life. If you're someone who liked Your Name, you'd probably like this too.
Also it's a romance but I wasn't too interested in that part.


----------



## _Donut_ (Jun 7, 2021)

I usually watch a couple a year and so far this is a small list of the ones I liked in *random order*
(there might be some I watched but just can't remember after these years, I have the memory of a goldfish, lol);

*Top Tier!  *

Hunter X Hunter
MHA
Haikyuu
Attack on Titan

*Good Tier *

Jujutsu Kaisen
SAO (season 1)
Re:Zero
Tokyo Ghoul
Big Windup!
Blue Exorcist!
Deadman Wonderland
Food Wars


----------



## Oldcatlady (Jun 8, 2021)

I just finished reading/watching demon slayer and I loved itttttt

(kinda? Spoiler for chapter 132)


Spoiler: spoiler for ch132



MY OTP they’re so cute wahhhhhh my heart








Anyway another manga I read recently and loved (webtoon technically) is Seasons of blossom  I love school life/slice of life/romance mangas and this one is so sweet I wish my high school life was like that.








						Seasons of Blossom
					

Oh, to be young and in love. Oh, to be wild and carefree. The springtime of life is intense, tumultuous, and at times, oh so confusing. Spring, summer, fall and winter -- love blossoms in all seasons.




					www.webtoons.com


----------



## Balverine (Jun 8, 2021)

I've been rewatching Durarara!! lately, it's one of my big favorites <3
also, I just discovered fire force! It's amazing and I love it =w=

I haven't been this excited about watching anime in a while, but fire force has breathed new life into me lol


----------



## skarmoury (Jun 8, 2021)

lmao I am a HUGE sucker for slice of life, high school, and romance animes. If all three are present then it's an instant favorite for me. Ik it's cheesy and basic but idc it's a guilty pleasure.
Right now I'm going back through the Love is War manga because god I love the story so much, it hits all the right spots with my taste and it's perfectly seasoned with humor, romance, and drama. I'm crying with the latest chapter because I love Miko Iino so much, I just want her to be happy.


Spoiler: pls give iino happiness for once im begging you









I should also go back to finishing Hyouka, I love the art style and the story. All the characters are so cute oh my.



Oldcatlady said:


> Anyway another manga I read recently and loved (webtoon technically) is Seasons of blossom  I love school life/slice of life/romance mangas and this one is so sweet I wish my high school life was like that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for this recommendation, I'll be sure to check it out when I have the time


----------



## Autumn247 (Jun 8, 2021)

Here's some I really like:
K-On!
Vampire Knight
March Comes in Like a Lion
Nozaki-Kun
Yu-Gi-Oh!
Ouran High School Host Club
Puella Magi - Madoka Magica 
Love, Chunibyo & Other Delusions
Maid Sama
Fruits Basket
Oh My Goddess!
Sweetness and Lightning


----------



## Oldcatlady (Jun 8, 2021)

skarmoury said:


> lmao I am a HUGE sucker for slice of life, high school, and romance animes. If all three are present then it's an instant favorite for me. Ik it's cheesy and basic but idc it's a guilty pleasure.
> Right now I'm going back through the Love is War manga because god I love the story so much, it hits all the right spots with my taste and it's perfectly seasoned with humor, romance, and drama. I'm crying with the latest chapter because I love Miko Iino so much, I just want her to be happy.
> 
> 
> ...


Yess hope you like it! Another similar webtoon that’s romance/school life/slice of life I loved is called Odd girl out. Totally recommend it if you haven’t read it yet >w<


----------

